# [M&M] Mutant High[Full]



## Shalimar (May 26, 2003)

What with the hype surrounding X-2, and the wonderful teen mutants game that Tokiwong is running, I really want to get in on the Super-heroic teen goodness.  Generation Legacy has quite a few players or I would ask to join, but I think, and I could be wrong, that based on the 24 million or so views that the third issue has that there are enough people interested to run another game of the same type.

Hopefully someone will step forward to run such a game, maybe even the Great Tokiwong himself.  Hopefully it will be something along the lines of Toki's game, ie. PL of 5-8, the characters as students of an academy similair to the Xavier institute for gifted children, etc.  Am I totally wrong here, is there as much interest as I think or am I just deluding myself?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 26, 2003)

I just joined up for Tokiwong's EPIC game, but I would love playing in a type of game made up of younger students as well.

So sign me up, unless there's a bunch of other people who want to join, then I can gracefully (or clumsily, from your viewpoint) step out if needed.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 26, 2003)

sounds cool, maybe I can bust a concept I have in my head named Zero  nimble, crafty, smart alecky fellow


----------



## Shalimar (May 26, 2003)

> sounds cool, maybe I can bust a concept I have in my head named Zero  nimble, crafty, smart alecky fellow




That wouldn't happen to be Mr. Snowcone himself from legacy would it?

I really would like to play something along the lines of a "Feral" if anyone has seen the show mutant X.  There is just something about a girl that is stronger, faster, and tougher then the boys thats appealing to me.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 26, 2003)

If allowed, I'm thinking of playing "Morph" (not very original, I know  ), who has the Alternate Form power, can only shift into substances he touches, and has a slew of different forms as power stunts from it.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 26, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That wouldn't happen to be Mr. Snowcone himself from legacy would it?
> *




Do'oh... hmm... no this guy was basically someone who was not there, kind of thing, a mix between Batman and Spidey, but I also have another idea I got from Marvel mangaverse, the Ninja-fied Spiderman kind of thing.. just make her girl.. give her perhaps Shadow Control, Super Dexterity for training, Strike, some Leap, and then gear for climbing, and other cool stuff


----------



## Shalimar (May 26, 2003)

Well, I really am not a good person to run the game, so thats kinda why I asked, I don't even have the book yet, its on the way from amazon, and even when I get it, it'd take at least a few months to know it enough to run it comfortably.

What I was going with as far as powers if we find a kind soul to run it is: Maxed out super-dex, fairly high super strength( PL relative of course) with leaping, Supersenses (with linked darkvision feat), and super-charisma to represent pheromones, maybe 2 ranks of run.  That would be it for powers, after that just all finese type feats.  Basically the Cat totem from the book.


----------



## Radiant (May 26, 2003)

i need to see how much time i need for that pesky life thing this week, but since ive got a nearly finished superhero camapaign i might just convert it and run a game.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 26, 2003)

I'd like to play or, if things calm down for me in the next week or so, and no else shows up, i might give DMing a whirl.


----------



## Zhure (May 26, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *I'd like to play or, if things calm down for me in the next week or so, and no else shows up, i might give DMing a whirl. *




ME ME ME, PICK ME to play!

I've been dying to be in an M&M game for ever. I'll mark this thread and keep checking back.


----------



## Radiant (May 26, 2003)

Working over some background ideas at the moment and wrote a bit while at it.

Trailer:

The sentry leaned easily on the railing and watched the waves. His cigaret fell down and his gaze followed it all the way towards the dark water. It was his third on this break. The sentry was waiting for his friend Mike. Mike was late. Not that it mattered, since the Rock had been reopened there had been only two escape attempts and both lay more than five years back. Nothing would happen and so no one cared if the sentry took a little longer break than usual.

Supervisor third class Mike Branson lay over his console. He had slept of during duty twice before and since he controlled the power dampening field of section C he would have lost his job if his superiors saw him like this. Not that it mattered, the flowing line of blood that ran down the console and originated from Mikes throat made any worries about his job security rather irrelevant. Behind Mike, still holding the knife that killed him stood a women in black. She smiled slightly beneath her hood as she studied the weapon. It was a crude thing compared to the energyblades she usually projected from her hand but the power dampening field that was projected at the cylinder was so strong that she couldnt use those powers even though she stood over a dozen meters away. She was a Delta called Switchblade and prided herself on the fact that she was one of the few member of her team who where capable of fulfilling a mission like this even without access to their powers. But the need for that would be over soon. She took one last look at the source of the dampening field, a ten meter high and two wide black metal cylinder surrounded by walkways and cables. Then she switched the controls of the field down. Slowly the electric crackle in the room died down and warning lights flared all around her. She absently hit the controls to stop the warning signal from leaving the room while she waited. Feeling her powers slowly return to her she knew that the Alpha within the cylinder would feel exactly the same. The cylinder was made of an 8 inch think steel alloy, developed by the greatest minds Delta Prime had available. It took the Alpha nearly 12 seconds to rip through its atomic structure and destroy it. The alpha stepped out of the containment chamber. In the red of the warning lights Switchblade could clearly see him. He was nearly forty now, his naked body sleek and muscled from relentless training. There his hair should have been she saw the bluish white energy he controlled. She smiled again as he nodded in her direction. She knew better than to expect any gratitude, Jonathan Reaver, leader of the Killer Angels expected nothing less than excellency from his followers. 

The sentry lit his fourth cigarette and cursed silently about having to wait. Behind him the wall disintegrated in a wave of bluish white antimater and before he could even notice the sentry and a whole section of the wall where gone. Only moments later the sirens started and security filled the area. The sentry was the first victim of the Alphas escape that night but he would not be the last.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 26, 2003)

Does this mean you're DMing?


----------



## Radiant (May 26, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Does this mean you're DMing? *




does this mean you wont if i do? 
but if nough people are interested i think i will.


----------



## Shalimar (May 26, 2003)

If you would consent to running mutant academy, what pl limits and other rules would you be using Radiant?


----------



## Radiant (May 26, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *If you would consent to running mutant academy, what pl limits and other rules would you be using Radiant? *




PL8 I guess, im pretty happy with the rules as they are so i think ill just leave them. Unless someone has any special wishes what should be changed of course.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 26, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> PL8 I guess, im pretty happy with the rules as they are so i think ill just leave them. Unless someone has any special wishes what should be changed of course. *




I fine with playing. PL8 sounds good, too. Rules wise i like them fine as they are. My only prefurance would be to have it set in the Marvel universe, but if that wasn't the intent or it isn't possible for whatever reason, that's no problem.


----------



## Radiant (May 26, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I fine with playing. PL8 sounds good, too. Rules wise i like them fine as they are. My only prefurance would be to have it set in the Marvel universe, but if that wasn't the intent or it isn't possible for whatever reason, that's no problem. *




i make it a point not to play in comic or movie universes since people tend to concentrate on the charcters they know and feel second class. They also tend to annoy me by knowing more about the setting than i do  
I intend to use the background univers of Pinnacles Brave New world game, wich is pretty much the X-men setting without the rest of marvel. The main difference is that mutants are called deltas (as you might have noticed in the story) and that the world turned out as bad as if Kelly would have had his way in the first X-Men movie. No one had to know the game i just use it for inspiration and will provide all the background thats needed.
For character creation that means all powers have to come from Mutation. It doesnt mean it has to be direct, you could still have cybernetics built by a mutantgenius or anithing like that. Just no aliens or people bitten by various critters. Its still possible to play sorcerors though, they are a kind of mutant in that background.

Did this just sound as if im sure im doing it now??? Ah well i guess im hooked


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 26, 2003)

Ok. Fine by me. Any problems with me doing a rip off of a lesser known marvel character?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 26, 2003)

Still interested, I'll have a character up soon


----------



## Radiant (May 26, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Ok. Fine by me. Any problems with me doing a rip off of a lesser known marvel character? *




i assure you that dozens of my npcs will be rip offs of other characters (not all from comics ok), so this is soooo not a problem.


----------



## Radiant (May 26, 2003)

I think id take 5 characters. Ill reserve a place for Shalimar and Toki for bringing the whole thing up in the first place so id still take three other players.

On bringing up characters: ill be happy to read about any character idea you can come up with but i wont read stats without backgrounds. So please give me a concept first cause if i dont know who the guy is i wont even take a look at any posted stats. Those can come in later, for me they are the least important part.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 26, 2003)

Sounds good to me  Good Luck Chris and I am here if yah need me


----------



## Radiant (May 26, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Sounds good to me  Good Luck Chris and I am here if yah need me  *




thanks


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 26, 2003)

*Chamber*

unused pp: 3

Str:12+1
Dex: 18+4
Con:18+4
Int: 14+2
Wis:14+2
Cha:10+0

Damg: +7 Fort: +4 Refl:+4 Will: +4

Defense: +12
Intiative: +4
Hero points: 4
BAB:+8
Melee:+9
Ranged:+12

Feats:
Immunities:
Critical Hits
Disease
Starvation
Suffication
Poison
Penetrating Attack (Energy blasts)
Power immunity
Indomitable will
Iron will

Skills: Computers: +4, Concentration: +8, Knowledge(pop culture): +6, Knowledge(Streetwise): +6, Perform(guitar): +6

Powers:
Energy Blasts (Psionic) +8, Deflection
Telepathy +2, limit: Communication only
Amazing save (Damage) +3



Jonothon Evan Starsmore left England  shortly after his mutant powers manifested in hopes of finding someone that could help him learn to control the vast power inside him. When his mutant ability manifested itself in a large blast of psionic energy, Jonothon blew a hole in his body that stretches from his mouth to his lower torso, and cost his then girlfriend, Lady Gayle Edgarton, the use of her legs. After that Jonothan became somewhat with drawn from others. He hides his disfigurement as well as he can using leather wraps to contain the boiling mass of energy. Chamber is five foot nine inches tall and wieghs about 140lbs. He has brown eyes and redish-brown hair.

Chamber is a mutant who is naturally composed of pure psionic energy. With the injuries he suffered when his powers manifested, Chamber has no need to eat, drink, or breathe. It has been theorized that his body is merely an unliving shell to contain his psionic energy, since his body currently lacks major organs, such as heart and lungs. 

Chamber is able to project large blasts of psionic energy from the area where his torso existed, and is also capable of telepathic speech. His telepathic speech is his only way of communication, since his initial blast destroyed his mouth, voice box, and lungs.


----------



## Radiant (May 26, 2003)

normaly i wouldnt allow taking the whole character over (i dont mind rip offs) but ill make an exception for chamber since he realy isnt that well known.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 26, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *normaly i wouldnt allow taking the whole character over (i dont mind rip offs) but ill make an exception for chamber since he realy isnt that well known. *





Excellent!  I normally don't go for wholesale rip offs either, but in this case it's a favorite character i've been dieing to play.


----------



## Shalimar (May 26, 2003)

Heres a rough scetch of  her background I need a bit more info on Brave New world to flesh it out some more, such as, are mutants public knowledge? Are they hated, feared, etc ?  How long has this academy been around? who is in charge?

The reason I need this info is to adjust her background from what it is currently.

Eris Prifty 
Appearance: Eris is petite, she has an indescribable fluidity and grace in her movements.  She is easily classed as very attractive, and could do modeling work, there is just something about her that screams animal attraction and sex, probably her pheromones (Super-Charisma).  Her hair is dyed a lightish pink, though her natural color shows her to be the ideal of WASP breeding, delicate cheek-bones, and startlingly blue eyes, over which she wears lilac contact lenses.

Personality:  Eris is a friendly and cheerful person, seemingly grateful for everything she has, though she is competitive and terretorial to a fault with anyone she sees as a possible usurper of her place. This terretoriality is likely due to her animalistic powers, and is also the source of her "wild child" attitude.

QOUTE: "You smell like prey."

History:
I was born to John and Jayne Prifty in xxxx (whatever year that makes her 16 in game), on our family estates.  My father was the CEO of  Chemical company called Samtac, so we didn't lack for anything, always having servants around to fufill our whims, I was born with the world before me on a silver platter, well, almost.

You see, I was born different, something special, a mutant, something some rejoice at, but to my father, it was the worst possible thing in the world, an embaressment, an abnormality, something that could ruin his status.

He hated me for it, not that anyone knew it right away, no, that didn't happen till puberty when my body started to change.  I became faster, more agile, my senses sharpened beyond anything a human at their peak could do, I also became stronger.  But that wasn't the only thing that changed, my attidue changed, at first he thought it was just puberty and a rebelious phase, it was the first thing we noticed after-all.

When he finally understood exactkly what I was, he felt the need to hide me away out of shame.  In an attempt to cure me he had me admitted to a mental hosptital, he wanted me 'cured' in private, and if he couldn't have that, he would treat the symptoms.  They tranqued me up, or tried to, but my metabolism was fast enough to nullify the effects of the drugs after a few minutes.

Seeing as how that didn't work, the orderlies took to beating me to keep me down, my dad even encouraged this, he told me proudly that they would beat it out of me.  every day they beat me, a bunch of grown men hitting and kicking a child, just because I was a little different. 

I was lucky, very lucky, my strength and speed were growing further and further beyond human limits, eventually, it was enough.  that last night in the hospital I had two black eyes and broken ribs, so they decided not as many orderlies were needed, I was able to break free with my new strength, and escape to the streets.  I was in bad shape, bleeding from all kinds of injuries, even my nose was broken.  I had nowhere to go, I couldn't even go to the emergency room to get fixed up, not that I can stand any hospital after what they did to me, but even if I somehow got over my fears they would just call my father, and put me back into the mental hospital.

I had collapsed on a bench crying when he(He, or She being the one in charge of the Academy) found me.  (S)He took me in, didn't want anything in return for patching me up, only that I stay with him (her) at his academy to learn to use my powers to help people.  I have been here ever since, learning, hiding, healing, though the external scars are gone, I'm still afraid, some nights, most nights, I wake up with my cheek's salty with tears, my voice husky from screaming at the nightmares.


----------



## Shalimar (May 26, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Excellent!  I normally don't go for wholesale rip offs either, but in this case it's a favorite character i've been dieing to play. *




Chamber's my second favorite, right after sync


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 26, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Chamber's my second favorite, right after sync  *




Hopefully i can pull this off then. I figureing on getting the "who's that?" reaction.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 26, 2003)

First draft of my character (Background may need some working on, since I have a few of the same questions as Shalimar), hope you like him 

"Err, what color was my hair and eyes before I changed?  No clue, really."

*Paracelsus:* PL 8, Init +7 (+3 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative); Defense 17 (+4 Base, +3 Dex); Spd 30 ft.; Atk +8 melee (+2S Punch), +9 ranged (Varies); Sv Dmg +5, Fort +11, Ref +11, Will +1, Str 14 Dex 16 Con 17 Int 14 Wis 12 Cha 12.

*Skills:* Hide +5 [2], Sense Motive +3 [2]
*Feats:* Blind-Fight, Blindsight, Durability, Immunities (From Alternate Form): Critical Hits, Disease, Exhaustion, Radiation, Poison, Pressure, Starvation, and Suffocation; Improved Initiative, Rapid Healing, Toughness

*Powers:*
Alternate Form (Solid) +8 (Power Stunts: Extra Forms: Energy [Fire] -Energy Field-, Energy [Electricity] -Energy Blast-, Explosive, Gaseous, Liquid, Semisolid, Shadow; Extras: Amazing Save [Fortitude and Reflex], Flaws: Permanent; 5 pp; Cost: 40 pp) [Source: Mutation]
Regeneration +5 (2 pp; Cost 10 pp) [Source: Mutation]

*Weakness:* Disturbing

Totaled Up:
Stats: 25, Powers: 50, Skills: 4, Feats: 26, Abilities: 26 (+6 BAB, +4 BDB)=135/135

_Eyes blinked curiously at the sight of the boy...no, thing.  Originally thought to be the body of a dead child, buried in the sand, onlookers were shocked to find that the body was seemingly composed out of sand.  Minutes before, a phone call was made, and now, the headlights of a black van flash upon the boy.  Even as government agents disperse the crowd and lift him into the van, the boy remains motionless...he can feel them around him, sense their presence, but he feels unable to do anything about it, he feels too weak...he passes out.

He dreams about a bright place, where he's lying down on a table.  Squinting his eyes, he looks around the room and sees a group of figures surround him.  He can't see their faces, but he hears part of what they say, he hears them calling him "Paracelsus"*.  Is that his name?  He tries to remember, but his mind is too fogged up to think clearly.  He regains conscious for a moment, but everything around him is too dark for him to see.  Thunder strikes outside, with a crack of lightning illuminating the van.  Seeing a small crack in the vehicle, past the agents surrounding him, his body instinctively shifts into liquid water.  The agents who were monitoring him become alert that he's escaping, but he doesn't care, he feels like he's going to pass out again soon.

As the van stops, his body already leaked out onto the road, and coupled with the rain, he escaped completely from all sight.  After that point, he doesn't remember anything until the next morning, when he's discovered by (Insert good guys here), who take him back with them to (Insert Academy here)..._


Paracelsus (or Patrick, as he calls himself, after noticing how people have a hard time saying or remembering his name), is a young delta, approximately in his mid-late teens, with the ability to shift his body into a variety of forms as the situation arises, only recently being able to control which form he shifts in to. He is an amnesiac, unable to remember much of his past besides vague nightmares and also has trouble communicating with others because of his form.  He remains slightly reclusive, but acknowledges his own need for communication with others.  He doesn't really care for his past, perhaps out of fear or maybe he hasn't quite realized what has happened to him.  Either way, he just seems to care about surviving at the moment, and learning more about his new self.

*Personality-Patrick seems to be self-conscious of people around him, even if he pretends not to care.  He knows he's different, even from other mutants, so he remains relatively quiet.  He sometimes comes off as a bit judgemental, but he tries to adapt whatever's in front of him as best as he can.

*Paracelsus was a 13th century alchemist who revived the Aristotelian theory of the elements.

-Edit-Added a personality bank, but not sure if that's enough.  I'll try and edit more in either later tonight or tomorrow, though.*


----------



## Radiant (May 26, 2003)

Concerning Shalimar:
Mutants are general knowledge, weve been around since 1920. The game will play 2004. They are feared and despised in most countries. In america (and in fact many other countries) there was a mutant registration act that took away almost all of their rights. Everione will be introduced into the acedemy at the start of the game, the night of your breakout will be a perfect start. Love the rest of the story its fine as it is.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 26, 2003)

I think you may need a smattering of some kind skills Sollir, unless you are going for the pure unskilled noone, maybe 1-4 points for skills, just a smidge


----------



## Radiant (May 26, 2003)

wow this is going fast. Id like some more infos on Paracelsus character since the background doesnt realy say much about his behavior but it all looks good so far.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 26, 2003)

Ya, I felt the same Tokiwong, just wasn't sure what skills would fit him.  I gave him Hide and Sense Motive for the time being though.


----------



## Radiant (May 26, 2003)

Now, lets see what Toki comes up with and if anione else is interested. I certainly wouldnt complain about only four players but id take one more if i like the character idea.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 26, 2003)

Er, I think my characters just a tad bit too silly, maybe I'll switch it to someone who has a different set of powers, maybe illusion, if that would fit better with the group?


----------



## Shalimar (May 26, 2003)

Skills just aren't worth it in MnM as it is set up.  At 1pp for 1 skill point, they simply cost way too much.  Is a single skill point really worth the same as a rank of the 1pp a level powers?  I'll put it this way, I had a few power points leftover, enough to buy a few skill points, but I was better served by buying an extra rank or 3 of super-charisma so that all of my charisma based skill benifited and not just the 1 or 2 I dropped ranks into.  Besides which, stats aren't on a weighted scale, so I could just buy up my Charisma to 18 for 8 points, and come out ahead of buying even 2 skills to 4 ranks.

I just disagree with the way the skills system is handled, now if skills cost maybe 1pp for 3 skill points, then I think they would work better.  Skill ranks just cost too much for the benifit they provide.


----------



## Radiant (May 26, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Er, I think my characters just a tad bit too silly, maybe I'll switch it to someone who has a different set of powers, maybe illusion, if that would fit better with the group? *




i dont think him silly at all, just would like to know a bit about his behaviour, take whatever powers you think are cool.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 26, 2003)

I agree on the skills, but then you have to remodel the two skill feats, I have just stuck with the standard... cause I am lazy


----------



## Radiant (May 26, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Skills just aren't worth it in MnM as it is set up.  At 1pp for 1 skill point, they simply cost way too much.  Is a single skill point really worth the same as a rank of the 1pp a level powers?  I'll put it this way, I had a few power points leftover, enough to buy a few skill points, but I was better served by buying an extra rank or 3 of super-charisma so that all of my charisma based skill benifited and not just the 1 or 2 I dropped ranks into.  Besides which, stats aren't on a weighted scale, so I could just buy up my Charisma to 18 for 8 points, and come out ahead of buying even 2 skills to 4 ranks.
> 
> I just disagree with the way the skills system is handled, now if skills cost maybe 1pp for 3 skill points, then I think they would work better.  Skill ranks just cost too much for the benifit they provide. *




hey i asked about rule changes. How about we change it in giving out two skill points per PP. Ill go with the majority in this since im actualy pretty new to the system but it would be a realy waste if no one took skills.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 26, 2003)

that sounds good, it is an optional rule... 1 point for 2 skills, or 1 point for 3 skills


----------



## Radiant (May 26, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *that sounds good, it is an optional rule... 1 point for 2 skills, or 1 point for 3 skills  *




i dont want to mess up a system too much before im realy sure how it works so lets go for 1 point for 2 skills.


----------



## Shalimar (May 26, 2003)

Here are Eris's stats:

Eris Prifty
Stats:
STR 14, DEX 20, Con 14, INT 10, WIS 10, CHA 18
Saves:
DMG: +13*(+2 when flat footed), Fort: +2, Ref: +13, Will: +0
INIT: +13, Hero Points: 4
Defense:
Base: 6, Total: 29, Flat-footed: 16, Mental: 16
Attack:
Base: +4, Melee: +9**, Ranged +9, Mental +4

Skills: Acrobatics +12, Balance +12, Bluff +12 (15 @), Diplomacy +12(15@), disguise +12, Escape Artist +13, Gather Info +12, Hide +13, Intimidate +9, Jump +2, Move Silently +13, Perform +9, Swim +2, Taunt +9

Feats: 
Attractive, Attack Finesse, Dark-vision (flaw: Obvious), Durability (flaw: uses 8 a day), Evasion, Rapid Healing (Flaw:Ineffective vs Fire), Rapid Strike, Scent(Flaw: Duration)

Powers: [source, Mutation]
Super Charisma +8 (Flaw: restricted (only when smelled), 1pp a rank, 8 pp)
Super Dexterity +8 (4 pp a rank, 32 pp)
-Extra: Strike +8 [(1pp a rank, 8pp)Power Stunt: Dual Damage 2pp]
-Extra: leaping +4(1pp a rank, 4 pp)
-Extra: running +2 ([2-1]=1pp a rank, 2 pp)
Super Senses +5 (Flaw: duration (sustained), obvious =2-1-1(minimum 1pp a rank), 5 pp)
Regeneration +8(Flaw: Ineffective vs Fire [2-1]=1pp a rank, 8pp)

PP awarded to date: 2, 1 spent on Flawed Scent feat. 

@ attractive feat, +3 on Bluff and Diplomacy vs those who find her attractive
*Evasion Feat
**Attack Finesse


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 26, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> i dont want to mess up a system too much before im realy sure how it works so lets go for 1 point for 2 skills. *




I've seen that set up in use, it actually works pretty well.


----------



## Radiant (May 26, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I've seen that set up in use, it actually works pretty well. *




seems everione agrees so we go for it.


----------



## Radiant (May 26, 2003)

concerning rules: Just so everione knows up front, i tend to run my games pretty ruleslight so dont worry awfully much about your stats. The challenges will be set to match the characters aniway.


----------



## Shalimar (May 26, 2003)

> concerning rules: Just so everione knows up front, i tend to run my games pretty ruleslight so dont worry awfully much about your stats. The challenges will be set to match the characters aniway.




Sounds good to me


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 26, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *concerning rules: Just so everione knows up front, i tend to run my games pretty ruleslight so dont worry awfully much about your stats. The challenges will be set to match the characters aniway. *





Fine by me.



Stats are up.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 27, 2003)

Still mulling over ideas...  Came up with a surfer sketch... so i think my guy will be a surfer... not sure if we hill have water powers... or not


----------



## Tokiwong (May 27, 2003)

My sketch of the surf guy... not sure on a name or power scheme yet...

right HERE!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 27, 2003)

Very cool. 

You aught to go with alternate form water or some such.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 27, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Very cool.
> 
> You aught to go with alternate form water or some such. *




Not sure if I want something that conventional  but I might go that route...


----------



## Tokiwong (May 27, 2003)

*Shalimar*

A few things, super stats do not add to attack rolls, so your melee and ranged attack should be +9.  That is cool to get the flaws tied to the power but they can't be flawed out to 1 point, they can be bought as Stunts, tied to that Power, but they still cost 2 points.  Damage Save without Evasion is +2, and is not used when you are flat-footed, but everything else looks cool.


----------



## Shalimar (May 27, 2003)

> A few things, super stats do not add to attack rolls, so your melee and ranged attack should be +9.




oops, your right about that, can't believe I actually missed that one.



> That is cool to get the flaws tied to the power but they can't be flawed out to 1 point, they can be bought as Stunts, tied to that Power, but they still cost 2 points.




Are you sure about this? I could have sworn feats could be flawed to one point.

Yea, I was right, its in the section about creating powers, underneath the heading Feats with Flaws.  Its right below the list of all the flaws.



> Normally flaws apply only to powers, but there are some cases where a flaw would also apply to the various feats a hero has.  Flaws maybe applied to heroic, and super feats(including power-stunts), within these guidlines given here.
> 
> A flaw applied to a heroic, or super feet restricts all uses of that feat.  For example, a character may have All-Around sight, Blindsight, and Darksight feats with the device flaw to represent a set of sensor goggles, or a similair device.  If the character loses the device, he loses use of the feats associated with it.  Just like powers, a flaw of a heroic or super feat applies whenever the hero uses that feat.
> 
> Any feat that has a flaw applied to it costs 1 point rather than 2.  Like powers, feats cannot have their cost reduced below 1 point.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 27, 2003)

Edit-Ignore me


----------



## Tokiwong (May 27, 2003)

I stand corrected... works for me


----------



## Shalimar (May 27, 2003)

> Shalimar, I think the "Obvious" flaw would tie in to the Darkvision ok, but probably not for your other feats since there's no specific "Linked" flaw under the list of Flaws in the M&M book, which is what I think they're referring to in that quote. Er, correct me I'm wrong of course.




Er actually, its under the restricted flaw (the flaw used to allow powers to be bought as an extra of another power).  Basically, its a set of circumstances underwhich you can not use the power, or the feat.  For example, I get hit with a power nullifier, I no longer have the feats because they are restricted to only working when the base power does.  Its the same thing as when a character with flight has the flaw (restricted: wings), when he is pinned he cannot use his wings, that is his set of circumstances.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 27, 2003)

Thanks for correcting me   It seems I retracted it a little too late anyways


----------



## Tokiwong (May 27, 2003)

Still fumbling with a power scheme, water control may be cool, but I am not sure if that is what I want... may be cool though... got something worked out so far...


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 27, 2003)

holy #$%^ lol!

I didn't even notice this at first - was actually going to ask Shali when she was going to make a post about this.  Well I hope this isn't too late for me to put a word in now about playing.


----------



## Shalimar (May 27, 2003)

Well, Radiant did say he wanted one more player Kit  , I really hope its you, I mean you were my prod to post the thread in the first place.


----------



## Shalimar (May 27, 2003)

Hmm, I was kinda thinking, as far as my super-Charisma goes, it is always working, but thats not really the way it should be.  The boost comes from her pheromones, so it should only work face to face, and it shouldn't work underwater if we wear Scuba's or really at any time but when other characters can actually 'smell' me.  So if this makes sense, I'll put a retricted flaw on it to only when she can be smelled by the target.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 27, 2003)

Shalimar, it's a valid flaw, just look under Mind Control


----------



## Tokiwong (May 27, 2003)

*Name:* Joey Lee
*Nickname:* Goes by "J"
*Description:* Lean and muscled 16-year-old male, with sandy blonde hair, and soft green eyes.  H does not smile too much, unless he is surfing, but he is a good-natured fellow, with a love of music, the beach, and of course surfing.  He is real laid-back, and pretty at ease with his mutant abilities, but finds it pretty disappointing that others don’t take it as well.
*Power Level:* 8
*Weakness:* Vulnerable to Electricity

*Abilities (24 points)*
Strength 16
Dexterity 16
Constitution 14
Intelligence 12
Wisdom 12
Charisma 14

*Combat Abilities (20 points)*
Attack Bonus: +4
Defense Bonus: +4
Initiative: +3
Melee Attack: +7 (+11S, punch)
Ranged Attack: +7 
Defense: 17
Flat-Footed Defense: 14
Mental Defense: 15
Damage Save: +2
Fortitude: +7
Reflex: +8
Will: +6
Move: 30/70 Swimming

*Skills (7 points)*
Acrobatics (1) +4
Balance (2) +5
Drive (1) +4
Swim (7) +10
Perform (1) +3
Knowledge- Surfing (2) +3

*Feats (14 points)*
Attractive
Endurance
Move-By-Attack
Power Attack
Underwater Combat
Amphibious
Darkvision

*Powers (65 points)*
_Water Control +8_, (Stunts- Create Water, Lifting, Watery Snare, Super Swimming, Dolphin Leap; Extras- Strike, Water Shield, Swimming; 5pp; 50 points; Source-Mutation)
_Amazing Save Will_ +5, (Extra- Reflex, Fortitude; 3pp; 15 points; Source- Mutation)

*Stats*
Top Swimming Speed: 2100 miles per hour
Swimming Sprint: 17,920 feet in 6 seconds
Can lift up to 102.4 tons of water, with a maximum lift

*Background:* Joey is a California born youth, his family was pretty normal, and they ate their granola, attended yoga, and enjoyed summers at the beach.  They were pretty cool, and laid back, and living the good life when his father hit it big during the “Dot Com” rush.  But luckily got out before the market bottomed out, leaving them living a comfortable life, with few if any worries, outside of the fact that Joey, the eldest of their three children displayed some strange control over water.

It was something that Joey could just do naturally, it was disturbing for his parents, and they tried to have him hide it, which he did pretty well during his youth until he hit high school, and along with a healthy growth spurt, his own abilities increased nearly tenfold!

It happened during a sweet summer in Australia, Joey was surfing the magnum opus of his young surfing career, a Da Kine, his sister, Jayna was also trying to ride the wave, though she wasn’t as experienced Joey though.  Her inexperience was showing, as Joey glanced, and saw his sister taking the wave at a wicked angle, and having it whip her and then smash her against the board knocking her out in a fell swoop!  Joey acted on reflex and leapt from his board into the water, and the two got swept up into the tide, and curl of the killer wave!

But something happened, Joey could feel the water, feel it shift under him, moving away, and as he looked up he saw an incredible wall of water, moving away quickly, allowing him to make it to shore, while carrying his sister.  The display, confirmed his parents worst fears.  Their son was a freak, and he would need to go away before he brought too much attention to the family.  Joey though took it in stride, as much as he would miss home, he would love to see just what he could do, and if he were a freak, maybe it would be best to be with others like him…


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 27, 2003)

Very cool. I like the vulnerablity to electricity. Nice touch.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 27, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Very cool. I like the vulnerablity to electricity. Nice touch. *




Thanks decided to go with *Strike* instead of *Water Blast*


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 27, 2003)

Well it looks like we're rollling along at record speed for one of these things.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 27, 2003)

Very nice, Tokiwong, if you're not quite finished still up for suggestions on powers I can think of 2 characters that have water-theme powers:

Panni (sp?), From Fatal Fury 3 (Anime based off a Video Game), basically could control, but not create water.  She flooded a castle with a moat by controlling the water to punch through the wall, and then used it to create three pillars of water, which she controlled to defend herself as well as to attack.  This could probably be represented by Water Control and then Energy Field (Extra: Deflection, Extra: Reflection, Flaw: Device? or Restricted-must have a good amount of water within 10 ft.), possibly with Extra: Water Blast

Carlo, from Psychic Force 2012 (Video Game for Dreamcast), like the rest of the combatants, he could fly within the Cube that was the battlefield for the game, so we don't know anything about his swimming capability.  He was blue haired, and basically business-man ish, but had mainly offensive capabilities.  He was basically a short range blast specialist, but could also do a bubble burst attack.  Also knew some martial arts but not too great, with his main defense being a psychic force-shield thing (but every character in the game did the same).  Probably best represented by Energy Blast with an optional Autofire ability.

Oh well, I hope that bunch of garbled words might help a little.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 27, 2003)

Thanks Sollir, but I like what I have I don't want any water blast abilities


----------



## Radiant (May 27, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *holy #$%^ lol!
> 
> I didn't even notice this at first - was actually going to ask Shali when she was going to make a post about this.  Well I hope this isn't too late for me to put a word in now about playing. *




we still have one more place.


----------



## Radiant (May 27, 2003)

about tying feats to powers as a flaw: i hope shalimar wont kill me for this but since neutralyzing powers will happen as good as never during the game i wont accept it as a flaw to simply ty feats to a power. Sorry but since its almost never ever going to be a disadvantage its just a bit much to get the feats at half price. And its certainly not as bad as having it tied to a device like in the example.


----------



## Shalimar (May 27, 2003)

Okie doke, I'll go back through and juggle things about.  I'll probably end up drop heroic surge, not sure what else I'll do to make it work.

EDIT: Here's what I ended up with:

Feats: 
Attractive, Attack Finesse, Dark-vision (flaw: Obvious), Durability (flaw: uses 8 a day), Evasion, Rapid Healing (Flaw: ineffective vs fire), Rapid Strike


----------



## Tokiwong (May 27, 2003)

Looks alright, all up to the big chief, though


----------



## Blockader7 (May 27, 2003)

Hello, if the game is still open, I'd like to introduce this character:

ROT GRUB
Michael Curtis Lee

Description: A sandy-blond green eyed individual. He spends much of his time working out so he can keep himself in shape and his physique reflects this. He stands at 5'9" tall, just a couple of inches shorter than his dad. 

STR:	18	+4
DEX:	16	+3
CON:	15	+2
INT:	12:	+1
WIS:	10
CHA:	16	+3

BAB:          +4 (+8 Melee, +7 ranged)
Defense:   20

DAMAGE:		+7
FORTITUDE:	+2
REFLEX:		+2
WILLPOWER:	+0

SKILLS:
Computer Use		+7
Repair			+7
Perform 
·	Guitar		+8
·	Sing		+8

FEATS:
Improved Initiative, Rapid strike, Immunity (Suffocation, Starvation), Darkvision

POWERS:
Amazing Saves 	                +5			
·	Damage
Comprehend 		+8			
Corrosion 		+8			
Drain 			+8			
·	Constitution
·	Permanent   (Flaw)

Description of drain: his power is a deadly acidic-like poison. He can’t allow himself to be touched by anyone, or they’ll be poisoned.  His immunities are a side effect of his corrosive abilities, since he gains no nutritional value from food.

This character was inspired by Rogue.


BACKGROUND:

Michael was born in Alabama, to a kind father who was Baptist Minister and head of the church in their small town. His mother was also the mayor of the town so he comes from a prominent family.  His family has also lived there for four generations and they have a long history in that town. As such, they are among the most respected people of the town.

When his younger  sister was born she was born deaf so they had to learn sign language.  With a few family spats here and there, overall they were a tightnit family. He became interested in Country Music when George Strait performed at the county fair and he got an autographed guitar from him. 

The trouble came when Mike became interested in Lisa. He had a rival, in his cousin Gary. They would compete for her attentions, often trying to out do each other in sports. When it seemed Lisa came to prefer Mike, Gary spread the untrue rumor of him being gay. Thus began the ridicule. It got bad enough that his father was suspended from his ministry for it.

When he was about to graduate from tenth grade highschool when Gary had gotten a bunch of his friends together. They wanted to beat the holy crap out of Mike, but that was not to be. As soon as he was hit, he could see somekind of spark of sickly green leap from his chin to the guys' fist. That guy grew quite weak. 

After he was able to fight them off, he called 911 anonymously for an ambulance to pick them up. A few days later he was arrested for assault but was released when the charges were dropped. Even though Gary finally admitted that he spread the rumor, it was too late. Everybody in town shunned him out of fear of his ability. 

His father arranged for him to get out of town and to live with his aunt Sophie in Texas so he can go to a private school. His aunt does know about his abilities but is at a loss at what to do about them except to keep them secret from the rest of the world.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 27, 2003)

> Drain +8
> · Constitution
> · Contagious (extra)
> · Always On (Flaw*)
> ...




This Flaw can also be called *Permanent* page 98 of the Mutants & Masterminds book, it serves the same purpose, since the Drain cannot be turned off, Drain CON though is very deadly, and with about 2 hits and failed saves, your character is going to be killing alot of people... just so you know


----------



## Blockader7 (May 27, 2003)

Thanks.

Yes I know about the killing part. Especially with the extra contagious. 

Remember, he already has a few deaths, if accidental, on his hands, in his background.

I'll make the new edit in a bit.


----------



## Shalimar (May 27, 2003)

> This Flaw can also be called Permanent page 98 of the Mutants & Masterminds book, it serves the same purpose, since the Drain cannot be turned off, Drain CON though is very deadly, and with about 2 hits and failed saves, your character is going to be killing alot of people... just so you know




This is a good thing?  Killing should be a super rare occurance, if his only power is to kill, and he has used it for that purpouse before, it will almost definitely create hatred, mistrust, and fear in the other students.  If Eris ever learns of it, she will turn him in to the cops, not trying to be difficult, simply saying what she will do ahead of time so that it wont be too much of a surprise.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 27, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> This is a good thing?  Killing should be a super rare occurance, if his only power is to kill, and he has used it for that purpouse before, it will almost definitely create hatred, mistrust, and fear in the other students.  If Eris ever learns of it, she will turn him in to the cops, not trying to be difficult, simply saying what she will do ahead of time so that it wont be too much of a surprise. *




Well it depends on the *comic* per se, but I do agree a power that has only the capacity to kill is a recipe for disaster from the get-go, sure it breeds angst, but an accidental touch will put most normal people in the Hospital, and if it is contagious, it could concievably kill the people trying to help that person...and so on... like I said a recipe for disaster


----------



## Blockader7 (May 27, 2003)

Rouge is one of the more dangerous mutants with her ability. Remember, people can conceivably die by touching her too. At least on boy is in a coma and when she waspsychotic there's no telling how many she might've killed before she attacked Ms. Marvel. Then there's Wolverine, and no one knows how many people he's killed. And he still kills on occaison too.

I'll leave it to the gm to see if he wants me to modify the character, if he will let me join in.


----------



## Shalimar (May 27, 2003)

Again with the smile's toki my boy, are you trying to creep me out  

Hopefully Kit posts her background soon, we have been chatting about it since the other teen supers game folded (Not Generation: Legacy, Windy City mutants).  we have both been working on them, so the character should be pretty much good to go, and knowing Kit, very well written, and pretty compatible with everyone else (that and being on a teamful of guys with no other girl, will be no fun).



> Rouge is one of the more dangerous mutants with her ability. Remember, people can conceivably die by touching her too. At least on boy is in a coma and when she waspsychotic there's no telling how many she might've killed before she attacked Ms. Marvel.





Actually, she didn't kill anyone with her powers before Ms. Marvel.  She had never held on to anyone past knocking them out mystique made her do it to try and permanently steal Ms. Marvels powers, rogue didn't want to.


----------



## Radiant (May 27, 2003)

*looks at blockaders avatar* angst theme eh? 

aniway i like the basic idea (maybe cause rogue always was my favourite character) but i think the contagious thing is a bit much. With that flaw you will be almost never able to actualy use your power at least not if you want to be the least bit if a hero. Not to mention that your teamates already told you what they think of that. Someone whos only power can easily result in death is fine by me but a walking disease sprayer isnt.


----------



## Blockader7 (May 27, 2003)

I'll go ahead and remove the extra Contagious then.

Added: it has been removed.


----------



## Radiant (May 27, 2003)

Ill provide some more background now, to keep it from getting too boring ill present it as an ingame few. Deltatimes.com is an illegal webpage in the BNW universe. Each character will either have seen it before will soon after the game begins so you can assume they will know what is said there. If you want to play them naïve you can let them start without it and let them learn those facts at the institute. 
Edit: do not follow the link, there is nothing there since the game was dropped.

www.deltatimes.com
The truth can`t be silenced!

Welcome:
Since you’ve got the address of this site, there are three possibilities.
One, you are a hacker who was poking around and managed to find this place.
Two, you are with some kind of governmental organization, probably one that wants to shut us down.
Three, you where given this address by someone who knows about it and thinks you might need it.
If its number one, congratulations. Now get the hell out.
If its number two, congratulations to you too. And better people than you have tried to take out Delta Times and failed miserably. Take your best shot.
It its number three, hey you are the people we are actually here for. Come on in.
Anyhow I`m going to assume that you are a member of the third group of people, the one we are trying to reach. If that does not suit you, learn to live with it.

What we are about:
The Delta Times is an irregularly published webzine that sadly tries to take up the work the press has given up since all control went to the state, informing people what is really going on in our brave new world.

Who we are:
Sorry kid that information is classified. We would love to set our names under our work but then we would have to worry about the feds or even Delta Prime to crash into our apartments in the middle of night and arrest us for believing in democracy…….. err, being dangerous terrorist of course.
I am called Truth. Yeah as in me, Justice and the American Way. Around here, we think the American Way has taken a forced holiday, and he shanghaied Justice on his way out of town.
These days the only thing left is Truth and only if you know how to find it. (Here is a hint for you slow types:www.deltatimes.com)

Who you are:
Well I honestly don’t  know but I will assume you are either a mutant who tries to make some sense of his life or a neutral (read=normal human) who wants to do exactly the same. I am in a good mood today so I will give you both a hint, this site is for all of you and you could assume that means we do not have to be enemies. Of course people like Reaver and the Government want to make you believe different but you do not have to buy everything that’s told to you. That’s right, this includes what I am writing here. All I am telling you is make your own picture. I myself am a mutant (or a delta if you prefer the fluff of the scientific types) and I am sick of seeing our democracy go the way of the dodo because we fear each other.

----->next page (meaning I'll write more later)


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 27, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> we still have one more place. *





ok - Here's my concept without yet having the time to read over this entire thread completely to see what the other characters are, I was thinking of a cross between magneto and jean grey - but bent more on technology.  She's a skateboarder/snowboarder but a hacker at heart.


----------



## Radiant (May 27, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> ok - Here's my concept without yet having the time to read over this entire thread completely to see what the other characters are, I was thinking of a cross between magneto and jean grey - but bent more on technology.  She's a skateboarder/snowboarder but a hacker at heart. *




sounds pretty good


----------



## Robbert Raets (May 27, 2003)

Room for one more student in your class?


----------



## Tokiwong (May 27, 2003)

Cool stuff Chris, Brave New World inspired, I take it


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 27, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cool stuff Chris, Brave New World inspired, I take it  *




Hey I really liked that book 

Go Huxley!


----------



## Radiant (May 27, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Room for one more student in your class?  *




technicaly were full but if you want to post a concept and i realy think it fits in i could see over that detail. Sorry cant give you a sure yes, im already one over the number i intended.


----------



## Radiant (May 27, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cool stuff Chris, Brave New World inspired, I take it  *




thank you
yep, some is just copied of but there are some differences. Generaly its got a lot more from the marvel universe than the original. More tonight (well this evening for most of you).


----------



## Radiant (May 27, 2003)

so i will wait to see what Kitana and Raets bring. Thats it though then were full.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 27, 2003)

New, more group-friendly character, a little bit less silly, tell me which you think is better:

Quote-?

*"Clarity":* PL 8, Init +1 (+1 Dex); Defense 13 (+2 Base, +1 Dex); Spd 30 ft.; Atk +0 melee (+0S Punch), +1 ranged (None); Sv Dmg +3, Fort +3, Ref +1, Will +5, Str 10 Dex 12 Con 13 Int 15 Wis 16 Cha 11.

*Skills:* Diplomacy +8 [4], Perform (Keyboard and Piano) +4 [2], Sense Motive +13 [8]
*Feats:* Assessment, Greater Fortitude, Hero's Luck, Iron Will, Indominable Will, Rapid Healing, Talented (Diplomacy and Sense Motive), Talented (Perform: Keyboard and Piano)

*Powers:*
Boost Others (Physical) +8 (Extras: All Physical Attributes; Flaws: Uses; 2 pp; Total 16 pp)
Force Field +8 (Free: Affects Others; Extras: Immunity*, Invisible, Mental Shield, Ranged; 5 pp; Total 40 pp)
Heal +8 (Flaws: Empathic Healing; 2 pp; Cost: 16 pp)

*Weakness:* None

*Immunities Chosen: Critical Hits, Energy: Cold, Electricity, Fire, Light, Radiation, Pressure, Suffocation

Totaled Up:
Stats: 17, Powers: 72, Skills: 7, Feats: 16, Abilities: 8 (+0 BAB, +2 BDB, +2BDS)=120/120

Clair Thomson, "Clarity"
Description: Clair has light brown hair and pale blue eyes with an intense stare that seems to gaze into people.  At age 15, Clair is physically unimpressive, and sort of a runt, being skinny and 5'6" as it stands.

Clair first discovered and developed his powers at his highschool when he was holding one of the frogs that was to be dissected in Biology.  After the slightest touch with his hand, the frog was able to hop out of the window from where he was standing, and surviving the fall down-an incredible feat that left Clair astounded.  Always a sensitive, but quiet person, Clair attempted to share this secret with just one of his friends, Derek.

Derek concluded what Clair's powers were, but he agreed to help him keep them as a secret-mostly, but Derek had other ideas in mind.  He in turn manipulated Clair, convincing his friend to keep enhancing his physical abilities to do things that would benefit "both" of them.  It started out innocent enough, both of them using Clair's abilities to help win at sports and beat up bullies-at this time Clair discovered that he could sympathetically channel Derek's injuries as well.

After noticing how beat up and bruised Clair would return home after school, his parents confronted him.  Clair remained silent, but his parents were still suspicious.  After that conversation though, Clair told Derek that they should stop using his powers anymore.  This, however, made Derek grow furious, and even though not boosted-he could easily beat up Clair.  He threw a punch at him, but his fist was stopped-perhaps instinctively, by Clair's mental shield.  Damage had been done however, not physical, but mental as Clair felt a sudden sense of betrayal, which left him bitter afterwards, even as he ran from Derek.  That night he revealed what he was to his parents, who became concerned and shocked at what their son was.  They looked for someone who could help, anyone who could help, and they ended up contacting (the Academy where Clair is going)

Clair still remains bitter after being used by a person whom he considered a friend, and perhaps has become a bit manipulative himself, deciding that it's better to be on that end then the one being used.  His trust has been broken, and perhaps because of that, he has a harder time forming close relationships with other people.  He still retains a good heart, however, and will help others without question if they really need it.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 28, 2003)

Wow, that's a much cooler charcter then the first one. Look at it this way, a guy named Clair is probably pretty tough.


----------



## Shalimar (May 28, 2003)

You dont have to play a girl if you don't want, I know Kit is playing a magneto-esque girl that I am helping her make.  So thats 2 girls.


----------



## Blockader7 (May 28, 2003)

When this begins, where will it be posted?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 28, 2003)

*nods*, guy it is, then


----------



## Radiant (May 28, 2003)

www.deltatimes.com
The truth can`t be silenced!
-------------------->continued
What a mutant is:
First of all, a mutant is a human just like everione else. Kennedy doesnt want people to think of us as humans, according to him we are the "delta menace". After all its a lot easier to hate someone if you do not think he is a human.
There are many theories around to explain the phenomenon of mutants. Some say we are a freakish accident, others that we are the next step of evolution. All we need to know here is that first mutants are all those people who can do stuff like flying or shooting beams of energy and second that they wont just go away so we have to find a way to live with it. 

A history lesson:
since i cant assume you learned anithing even close to the truth in school i will begin right at the start of things. At the start we know that is, the appearance of the first known mutant. To cut a long story short it was during world war one that a young american soldier found out that the enemies bullets passed right through him if he wanted to. He kept it a secret for a while but eventualy it became known and he was carried of home to be cheked over by the eggheads. They couldnt realy determine anithing about him but it was one of them, i think a doctor named Theodore Weiss, who invented the term delta to describe him. I wont rant much about that delta is a greek later and means change, you can  read that up somewhere else but ever since then people who want to sound more intelligent then they are have called us deltas. Then they found out about the genetic changes in mutants a while back they even called that the "delta factor". But im getting ahead of myself. Back to our soldier. The use of a man who could become insubstantial was incredible, especialy since almost no one knew about his existence. In later years the man would be called the Silver Ghost and its estimated that his work cut the wars length by month. I guess that means that the first mutant was actualy a hero but somehow no one seems to care animore.
Those where better years though and soon after many more mutants appeared. Some where good, some bad and some just wanted to be left alone and in those days people tended to just judge them by their behaviour just like everione else. In those more naive (and some might say much better) times the question was not if you have powers but how you use them. Nice thought isnt it? Much of that tolerance came from the heroes of then, for every mutant who wanted to use his powers to take it out on others there was another who  tried to protect the people around him because he thought his powers brought responsibilites. As i said those where more naive times. This was all a but of a merry game as people cheered to mutants in bright costumes stopping bankrobbers and other evildoers. Then World War Two started and the fun ended. After the attack of the japansee airforce on pearl harbor America was thrown right into the next war. And of course the heroes couldnt let their people down. Then the army landed to push back the germans it was accompanied by the newly founded "Delta Squadron". Of course the Nazis had mutants of their own and since they pushed everithing their country had into the war effort they had located and recruited a damn lot of them. So while soldiers and tanks thought on the ground Mutants soared over them and battled with them. And there Deltas clashed the heavens shook with their fury. 
----------->next page


----------



## Radiant (May 28, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *When this begins, where will it be posted? *




i think the game will simply be called "Mutant High" cause i coulsnt think of anithing better  Im still working out all the stuff and i havent cheked any characters stats yet. (me thinks it was just yersterday that we started at all  )


----------



## Radiant (May 28, 2003)

www.deltatimes.com
The truth can`t be silenced!
-------------------->continued
alpha genesis:
The war was the end of the naive age as it was finaly seen how devastating and bloody the powers of mutants can be.
Among the heroes who had volunteered for Delta Squadron was a man known as the Yankee. He had been successful  crimefighter before the war and he had actualy managed not to break the law a single time while at it. His rolemodell had inspired many other mutants back then. But even though he was certainly someone who deserved to be called a hero he is not the important part for history. No that would be his sidekick, Sparky.
The Nazis had created a special concentration camp for captured mutants and both the Yankee and Sparky eventualy ended up there. True to his spirit the Yankee started a rebellion but in the end he lost. He and the few other mutants and dozens of neutral soldiers he had let where killed. Among the corpses was Sparky.  The massacre on the reblels was the last act of the guards then the man who had once been Sparky slowly rose again. The Yankees sidekick had died by his side but in his place Superior was born. He singlehandedly killed every guard in the camp and freed all the prisoners of war. The germans own deltas arrived shortly after it, thinking this was just another revolt to be put down. Then they saw sparky they laughed and promised him a quick death. They didnt laugh animore then he vapourized their leader with laserbeams from his eyes. Then he rushed forward and a few seconds later the mutants where dead. Some where simply crushed by his strikes, others killed by his energy beams and a few met their end by more creative means. After seeing to the safety of the prisoner Superior didnt waste any time and flew straight to Berlin. There he blasted the bunker of the whole Nazy leadership to bits and ended the war in a síngle day.
He was clearly more than every mutant before him and ass the press searched for a word to call the new hero they created the term "Alpha", i guess they thought it made him sound like more important than "Delta".
Superior was the first Alpha but certainly not the last. It turned out that some Mutants changed then they nearly died, their genes adapting and giving them an incredible powersurge. Theoretically any delta could learn to wield the same powers over time but those changes went of in moments and no mutant has grown to the levels of power that the Alphas showed.
----------->next page


----------



## Blockader7 (May 28, 2003)

Was any of this taught to kids in school or in college?

If so, how much of it differs? What are the points that historians don't agree on? 

And if not why was it censored?


----------



## Radiant (May 28, 2003)

btw, all the stuff im writing here us just some fluff, no one has to remember it all and im going to write short introduction in the ingame thread so if you dont want to you dont have to read the stuff at all.


----------



## Radiant (May 28, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *Was any of this taught to kids in school or in college?
> 
> If so, how much of it differs? What are the points that historians don't agree on?
> 
> And if not why was it censored? *




you can asume that schools teach only as much as they have to. Mutants are people with dangerous powers and they should be controlled for everiones safety. You can decide what else youve learned yourself but you can asume that it will always be changed to make mutants appear in the worst light. Although this story and the game will concentrate on america the rest of the world aint a much better place for mutants, il get to that too.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 28, 2003)

I like it. It really helps add atmosphere to the game.


----------



## Radiant (May 28, 2003)

www.deltatimes.com
The truth can`t be silenced!
-------------------->continued
the Superior age:
The time after WW2 was one of most peacefull the world had ever experinced. That was mostly for the simple reason that Superior threatened that he would personaly kill anione who started a war and so made himself guilty of all the victims of the conflict. You may think of the man whatever you like (personally i prefer facist pig) but he realy safed a lot of people with that. More alphas appeared all over the world but none of them could rival Superiors strength. Combined the Russians newly founded Crimson Pride could have given him a run for his money but Delta Squadron got its own alphas to back him up. 

the great tragedy:
You might very well say the the crap hit the fan on November 22,1963. The Devestator and the latest incarnation of his dreadnaughts killed President Kennedy, the First Lady and the governor of Texas while they where in Dallas. Superior was there in moment and tore through the Dreadnoughts like a whirlwind but he already was too late to prevent the tragedy. People where scarred, they had seen what the Mutants are capable of during the war and with the new alphas it was even worse. To top it all, one of them had just killed the president. Superior was loved but he had proven that he cant be everiwhere at once. People panicked, the government panicked . The next day  a state of emergency was declared over the whole country. 

the delta registration act:
Right after that first act a new law was passed. Basically it  demanded that everione with superpowers of any kind must register with the federal government so that his or her movements can be traced all the times. You don`t need the ACLU to tell you that this is a blatant violation of the Bill of Rights, but then people are scarred they do strange things and dear God where they scarred. As you might have noticed we didnt have elections for 40 years now, thats because the state of emergency was never called back. Over time the goverment got used to its power and the people controlling it now are not realy the ones anione would have elected. Over the time the registration act has been worked over man times, allways making it worse. By now, if you register the governement can recruit you anitime and anithere. Of course, with the state of emergency still active the press is also controlled by the feds so they do their best to keep people scarred of mutants, it makes controlling the masses so much easier. They say power corrupts and obviously forty years of power corrupt a lot. Superior was the first one to sign the new registration formular and you can see the adverts with his face on it to this day " register now! its the law!". I like to think that he tried to do the best for his country and realy believed it was a short term solution but somehow i cant.

-------------->next page


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 28, 2003)

*Character's Name:* Cypher
*Real Name:* Katie Nguyen 
*Gender:* Female
*Age:* 17
*Height:* 5'6"
*Weight:* 105
*Hair:* Black
*Eyes:* Dark Brown

STR 12, DEX 20, Con 14, INT 16, WIS 12, CHA 14

*DMG:* +13*
*Fort:* +2, *Ref:* +5, *Will:* +2
*INIT:* +5
*Hero Points:* 4

*Defense Base:* +5, Total: 20, Flat-footed: 15, Mental: 16
*Attack Base:* +2, Melee: +3, Ranged +7, Mental: +3

Balance +5, Bluff +2, Climb +1, Computers +28, Concentration +1, Craft +11, Diplomacy +5(2), Disable Device +12, Disguise +2, Drive +6, Escape Artist +5, Forgery +8, Gather Info +2, Hide +5, Intimidate +2, Jump +1, Knowledge +11, Knowledge Technology +12, Listen +1, Move Silent +5, Perform +2, Profession +1, Repair +12, Science +11, Search +11, Sense Motive +1, Spot +1, Survival +1, Swim +1, Taunt +2

*Feats:* Attractive, Evasion, Immunity: Electricity

*Powers:* [source, Mutation]

- _Magnetic Control_ +8, (Extras- Magnetic Blast, Force field, Deflection*, Invisible, Flight; Stunts- Snare; 5pp; 50 points; Source- Mutation)
- _Super-Intelligence_ +8, (Data-link +8, 3pp; 24points; Source- Mutation)

*Weakness:* Naive

Katie didn't always know she was a mutant, not until she turned 14 discovered that she could affect metal and even more frightening - understand the thoughts of computers.  Though always thought of as an extremely bright child, she excelled so much that there really wasn't a school that could keep up with her.  So she spent so much time at home learning from various tutors and professors that came and went.

Sheltered from the world, she spent her life reading books - filling her head with fantasties and fantastical people, but left her with no real understanding about the deviousness of real people.  How could she when everyone she encountered adored her?

Basically very good-natured and trusting, Katie possessed a very pure heart.  Her joys in life revolve around skateboarding and snowboarding - always out to take the best adventure that life could give her.

She likes to work behind the scenes - affecting things without other people knowing she's a mutant.  Like a true hacker with the handle of Cypher - she's well known in cyberspace for her cababilities.  But in real life - she likes to be as normal a teenager as she can possibly be.


----------



## Shalimar (May 28, 2003)

Here is a picture of Eris in case there are problems visualizing:

note, Eris has pink died hair, and Lilac colored eyes, depending on how long it takes you to meet her, when you first see her, she will have broken ribs, a broken arm, a broken nose as well as two black eyes, and also a split lip.  She would also probably be wearing a hosital gown(you know the ones, slit all the way up the back with like 2 ties) and an ID bracelet.


----------



## Blockader7 (May 28, 2003)

I'm working on a sketch of my character and unfortunately won't have access to a scanner for another couple of days.


----------



## Radiant (May 28, 2003)

i like the character Kitana, seems to fit in as well. Just a short overview, heres what we have so far (correct me if im wrong):

Sir Osis: Jonathan Evan Starsmore/Chamber: Controls kinetic energies, telepath.

Shalimar: Eris Prifty: Inhuman strength and speed, animalistic attraction

Toki: Joey Lee: Water control

Blockader7: Michael Curtis Lee/Rot Crub: Very deadly touch

Kitana: Katie Nguyen/Cypher: Magnetic powers and computer control.

Sollir: Dont know which oh his ideas he will pick yet

From the character description i think the team fits together perfectly.


----------



## Blockader7 (May 28, 2003)

Minor spelling mistake, it's Rot Grub.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 28, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *Minor spelling mistake, it's Rot Grub.
> *




Well if we get some cool oriental guy with special gloves and super strength to hit people with him, then he could be Rot Crub.


----------



## Blockader7 (May 28, 2003)




----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 28, 2003)

I think I'll be playing Clair, if that's ok with you, Radiant


----------



## Blockader7 (May 28, 2003)

Radiant, do you want us to start out with full knowledge of our powers, or do you want us to discover them as time goes on?


----------



## Radiant (May 28, 2003)

www.deltatimes.com
The truth can`t be silenced!
-------------------->continued
the witch hunt begins:
Then you declare having superpowers as a crime only criminals will have superpowers right? That is exactly what happened, so after the dela registration act every mutant had the choice between either keeping his powers a secret or letting the whole world know who he is. Since a registered mutant has that noted in his passport and has to chek in with the local police at least once per week a normal life becomes almost impossible. Not to mention that the feds might decide they need your talents and haul you of into the military or to Delta Prime. Of course a lot of mutants refused to register and for that reason two organizations where created to control the mutant population (nice word considering there are so few of us). The first was MC Section. Despite their funky name these people are not fun, MC stands for Mutant Control, they where formed as a subsection of the FBI and got the best in new technology to do their work. The second is even worse, almost no one in the world has not heard of Delta Prime. Many mutants did register because they realy believed it is neccesary for the safety of the people. Some of them where recruited for the governments own elite team of mutants: Delta Prime. Most of the recruits signed right over from Delta Squadron and Superior was asked to lead the new force. Of course he agreed, many think it was his idea in the first place. Then things get too hot for the normal agencies to handle, MC section or Delta Prime are called in. Today with means that most of the time they beat the crap out of some scarred teenager who hasnt figured out what he has become yet. 

the vanishing:
It was July 4, 1976. The Devastator and his newest superadvanced dreadnoughts made their last stand atop of the Sears Tower in downtown Chicaco. He just happended to stand on top of some kind of doomsday bomb and threatended to set it of if the US did not surrender to him once and for all. Now as bad as the government is, those mutants with world domination fantasies are even worse and for once Delta Prime tried to do something good. They sent their most elite member on their way to Chicaco to stop the madman and they took the fight to the dreadnaughts. While they held of the Devastators troops Superior tried to stop the mad Alpha himself. You might say that he recklessly risked the life of a whole city and your sure right but he realy thought he can make it. Then superior flew it wasnt only windows that shattered around him, whole skyscrapper crumbled in his wake. But as we all know he didnt make it. The devastor had errected a forcefield that managed to hold Superior of for a few seconds. You dont need much time to press a button and so Chicaco vanished in a flash of white light. There was nothing left but a big crater, not ruins, no smoke and certainly no survivors.
At the exact moment of the desctruction of Chicaco every Alpha in the world vanished. Some of the missing Alphas where noticed right away, especialy those who had company at the time. It took some time to realize that all the others had vanished too. Eventualy the world put it all together and the shok rang across the globe like an earthquake. No one can say for sure how a bomb set of in Chicaco could affect the Alphas all over the world but it did.
Most people didnt know how to react, on one hand they finaly got rid of those all those dangerous Alphas. On the other hand all the "good" Alphas where gone too, Superior-the mightiest of them all-among them.
The worst part was that only the free Alphas disappeared. Those in the maximum security-mutant only-prisons stayed. It seems the power dampening field protected them from the effect of the bomb. Now as many innocent mutants are in the prisons, those Alphar mostly deserved to be there. There where simply to few of them and they where too powerfull to capture them for just being mutants so you can asume that these ones realy are the black hats. Thankfully most of them died on old age by now, but a handufll is still there.
There havent been any new Alphas since the vanishing either, mutants still get into the same near death situations as they did back then but their are no more spontanious powersurges. So if your a mutant and it looks like the end is here, well, it probably is. Life`s hard like that.

---------------->Next Page


----------



## Radiant (May 28, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *Minor spelling mistake, it's Rot Grub.
> *




i made worse mistakes in my life


----------



## Blockader7 (May 28, 2003)

If I was really angry you'd be hearing from my lawyers.


----------



## Radiant (May 28, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *I think I'll be playing Clair, if that's ok with you, Radiant  *




sure is 
okay ill see how fast i get everithing done but i think the first ingame posts will appear tomorow of friday. It all depends how fast i can chek over the characters stats, i hate that and i still have a lot of npcs to create


----------



## Radiant (May 28, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *Radiant, do you want us to start out with full knowledge of our powers, or do you want us to discover them as time goes on? *




thats realy up to you, but especialy your character is sure to have noticed them since he cant shut them of.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 28, 2003)

Shali - Toki - or anyone who knows MnM well...

If I want to exchange my deflection for immunity - would that change any points around?  Or would it easily get exchanged?

After glancing at the characters, I think it would be interesting to have Katie be resistant to poison when her forcefield is up to facilitate interaction with Rot Grub so she could actually touch him (btw ick on the name! hehe).  Imagine Rogue's surprise when Magneto could actually touch her and not get drained!  I thought that was a really dramatically fascinating moment.

Immunities: Cold, Heat, Poison, Pressure, Suffocation, Radiation, Electrical Energy, Magnetic Energy

Will these immunities be enough to allow her to fly in space? 
cold + pressure + radiation + suffocation

So what do you think of these changes?  It does bring Katie one step closer to being very like Magneto (aside from the datalink thing)


----------



## Tokiwong (May 28, 2003)

That is fine, ti does not affect the point cost


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 28, 2003)

Also i believe under space flight, it says all you need is immunity to pressure and suffication to survive in space.


----------



## Radiant (May 28, 2003)

www.deltatimes.com
The truth can`t be silenced!
-------------------->continued
Today:
Without Superiors calming (read: oppresive) influence, all hell broke loose. It seems people felt like they had to catch up for all the time the thy couldnt wage wars. Even worse, without the governments alphas some mutant groups have started campaigns of terror. I guess they thought then neutrals declare us our enemies they might as well fight back. Here are some news for you: thats crap. Of course its right to defent yourself or take on a government that hunts you but that doesnt mean that normal people are your enemy too. If we want to be free again we will only make it together. 

A challenge:
Whoever might read this-wether you are a mutant on the run or a Primer or even just the average Jane or Joe-I`ve got a challenge for you.
Look around you and see what our world has become. Watch how people can be ripped from their beds in the middle of night. How they can be thrown into jail without any recourse. How 16 year old kids are affraid to go to school for fear of being discovered and taken away. How we all live in terror.
There are good reasons to be affraid. This is a dangerous world we live in, after all. But the fact is that the worst crimes are the one`s we have commited to ourselves.
We let the government take charge over our lives. We were scared, and we gave over our power to a small group of people who wield it like a club. We where affrait that things got out of control, so we surrendered control to a "higher power", the people who now claim to be our government. Now things truly are out of control. 
Let me say this again, we did this to ourself and we did it willingly.
But it is not too late.
I have watched this long enough and grown bitter with the years. I have ranted along all day but now its time to change something. Have you noticed that the majority of people is not even represented in all the conflicts that go on? If you are with the government you have a place, if you are a terrorist you can go to people like the Killer Angels, if you are greedy enough to sell your soul you can join up with E.Unlimited but if you just want peace back your alone. Its time change that. I refuse to accept that these are all the choices the next generation will have. I refuse to accept that this will be what we leave for our kids. I will change that. It is time that reason finaly raises its voice again and i will find a place to start with that. What can one person change? Well somone has to start and guess what i am not alone. You are there too and maybe you will help me. Together we can change the world, turn this all around and get our freedom and peace back. We just have to want it bad enough and show people like Reaver or Charge that we can stand up for ourself. If you want liberty so bad you can taste it, then step up and take charge of your streets, take charge of your community. Take charge of your life. 

This is it i think no one can take more of my speeches so i will start working now. Good luck whatever you will do.

Truth.

------------------------>deltatimes-end<


----------



## Radiant (May 28, 2003)

This is for Sir Ossis, i wont write about the state of each country but since his character is from england i guess i should tell a bit about it. First of all its not under martial law, second there is no law that forces mutants to register. Thats the end of the good news though, mutants are still mostly hated and feared there and definatly do not have an easy live.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 28, 2003)

Cool, thanks for the info.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 28, 2003)

Good Stuff Chris...


----------



## Shalimar (May 28, 2003)

Very cool Radiant, very.  I really  like sidekicks revenge.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 28, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Also i believe under space flight, it says all you need is immunity to pressure and suffication to survive in space. *




Technically without Radiation Immunity you would be geting jacked just about every round.. or maybe turn out like one of the Fantastic Four members...


----------



## Radiant (May 28, 2003)

thanks 
I hope everione is happy with his stats at the moment, ill start over those sometime tonight.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 28, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Technically without Radiation Immunity you would be geting jacked just about every round.. or maybe turn out like one of the Fantastic Four members... *





LOL so does that mean all I need is pressure and suffocation?  Or should I still go for cold and radiation as well? For space flight that is.


----------



## Radiant (May 28, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> LOL so does that mean all I need is pressure and suffocation?  Or should I still go for cold and radiation as well? For space flight that is.
> ...




if you realy wana go into space you should. You already got heat as far as i remember, together with those four it should do the trick.


----------



## Shalimar (May 28, 2003)

Well, you get 8 immunities total since you switched out deflection for immunity on your forcefield.  I think there are only 7 listed immunities  so that makes it a sort of moot question kit.


----------



## Robbert Raets (May 28, 2003)

I made a char writeup. If mr. Radiant likes it, k3wl, if not, no harm done 

*Jackson Feyborne*
Coming from a family with history, old money and inherited powers, Jack had it easy during his childhood. Private tutors, expensive toys and four vacations per year made him spoiled brat. But when a plane crash triggered his abilities and robbed him of his mother, everything changed. His father knew better than anyone else that his son's abilities should never become public knowledge, lest their family be broken up and his company seized. But the loss of his wife estranged him from his son, and they would clash frequently through the years. After an incident with a street gang, Alex Feyborn realised that his son would expose himself (and ol' daddy) eventually. Wishing only the best for Jack, he signed him up for a 'School for the Gifted'.

Str 14, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 15, Wis 14, Cha 16

Dam +1, Fort +1, Ref +2, Will +2
AB +3, Def 16, Init +6

Knowledge (pop culture) +7, Jump +17, Acrobatics +8, Balance +8, Bluff +8 (+11 vs. straight females & gay males), Taunt +10

Rapid Healing, Wealth, Independent Income, Headquarters, Improved Initiative, Detect Minds, True Sight (both tied-in with Teep), Attractive

Telepathy +8 (Extra: Group Link), Leaping +8, Protection +8 (Flaw: Reduced Duration - sustained), Regenerate +1, Super-Speed +1


----------



## Shalimar (May 28, 2003)

Robert, out of curiosity, what is independent income?


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 28, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Well, you get 8 immunities total since you switched out deflection for immunity on your forcefield.  I think there are only 7 listed immunities  so that makes it a sort of moot question kit. *




Can't you include immunities from energy as well like Clarity?  Or is it only environmental immunities?  I guess I'm confused now.  I would like to have defense against magnetic and electrical energy as that relates to her magnetic control and datalink abilities.


----------



## Blockader7 (May 28, 2003)

It's only enviromental immunities.

Plus what makes a character more resilient to damage are things like AMazing Saves and the extra under Super Strength of Protection. Also when one is considering powers like these one needs to be aware of stacking rules.


----------



## Radiant (May 28, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *I made a char writeup. If mr. Radiant likes it, k3wl, if not, no harm done
> 
> well i like the concept, the rich spoiled kid would make a good addition. Say do those powers have any theme? They look a bit thrown together im not sure what your intending.*


----------



## Radiant (May 28, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Can't you include immunities from energy as well like Clarity?  Or is it only environmental immunities?  I guess I'm confused now.  I would like to have defense against magnetic and electrical energy as that relates to her magnetic control and datalink abilities. *




i guess you will need a high level of forcefielld, just like those nice bubbles magneto always creates around himself to represent that.


----------



## Shalimar (May 28, 2003)

when she gets the exp during play can't she just buy the power immunity feat?  This is pretty much what it was for after all, or she could just take the power-stunt drain on her magnetic control, it'd letter drain away up to her power-level from magnetic fields and attacks wouldn't it?


----------



## Robbert Raets (May 28, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *well i like the concept, the rich spoiled kid would make a good addition. Say do those powers have any theme? They look a bit thrown together im not sure what your intending. *




Speed of Mind. Teep, and Sup-Spd, Leap & Protection are the beginnings of Telekinesis with Force Field and Flight. I guess Regeneration is only there to serve my power-gaming needs.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 28, 2003)

Under Immunities, Energy, anything that you choose you're immune to the environmental effects of, and any attacks based on that type of energy inflcit only stun damage instead of lethal.


----------



## Blockader7 (May 28, 2003)

On page 12 under Increasing Power Level it does talk about spending xp for increasing powers, but it doesn't say anything about buying new feats. However, I don't see why a GM would'nt all a player to buy new feats.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 29, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Speed of Mind. Teep, and Sup-Spd, Leap & Protection are the beginnings of Telekinesis with Force Field and Flight. I guess Regeneration is only there to serve my power-gaming needs. *




Why don't you just take telekinesis?   I don't know how useful regeneration is at +1.  You could use it for extras like taking forcefield or flight as an extra to telekinesis.  Probably cost less and you can have use of the powers.

EDIT: Hey Radiant, are you going to put up a rogue gallery?


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 29, 2003)

ok

made the final changes - linked datalink to super intelligence, added immunity to electricty, kept deflection

I'm happy with Katie now - here's the link to the edited post

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=907603#post907603


----------



## Blockader7 (May 29, 2003)

Some more info on my character:

He sings in the Church's choir when he goes to church. His aunt works at a hospital, the same hospital that his Choir sings at twice a month for the terminally ill patients there. When it doesn't interfere with his school activities, he sings with the Choir at the hospital.

He aalso wears western wear.

And would probably get a few cracks here and there from other students.


----------



## Shalimar (May 29, 2003)

Radiant, where exactly is the school located?  It seems each of us have built up some place in our backgrounds as to where the academy will be.  My Background assumes that we are in new York since thats where I escaped from the mental hospital, though the hospital can probably be anywhere without it changing too much.  The sameway I implied it being in New York, Blockader has implied it was in Texas because he was sent to live with his aunt while he atends school at the academy.  

On the subject of living it is a boarding school, correct?  So it has dorm rooms right, since we are all from such seperate parts of the country it almost has to have rooms for us.


----------



## Shalimar (May 29, 2003)

Radiant, if its not too late, I want to fix something about Eris that hasn't sit well with me,  Super-Strength.  I haven't been very comfortable with the multipliers for super strength giving her such tremendous carry abilities.  When thinking further on it, I don't really want her to have a bonus on her strength based skill checks either.

So out of the abilities that super-strength provides I am down to just the bonus to damge as what I really want, and that comes more from precision and instinct then super-human strength, so I want to switch from Super-Strength to Strike (what the power would be with the flaws against the other two usages).  This is what my powers would end up being if its all right. (I bolded the changes)

Powers: [source, Mutation]
Super Charisma *+8 *(Flaw: restricted (only when smelled), 1pp a rank, 8 pp)
Super Dexterity +8 (4 pp a rank, 32 pp)
*-Extra: Strike +8 [(1pp a rank, 8pp) Power Stunt: Dual Damage 2pp] * 
-Extra: leaping +4(1pp a rank, 4 pp)
-Extra: running +2 ([2-1]=1pp a rank, 2 pp)
Super Senses +5 (Flaw: duration (sustained), obvious =2-1-1(minimum 1pp a rank), 5 pp)
Regeneration *+8*(Flaw: Ineffective vs Fire [2-1]=1pp a rank, 8pp)


----------



## Radiant (May 29, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *On page 12 under Increasing Power Level it does talk about spending xp for increasing powers, but it doesn't say anything about buying new feats. However, I don't see why a GM would'nt all a player to buy new feats. *




im pretty sure that it was intended to be possible to buy new feats so ill deffinatly allow it.


----------



## Radiant (May 29, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> EDIT: Hey Radiant, are you going to put up a rogue gallery? *




then im through with cheking them over i guess i could


----------



## Radiant (May 29, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Radiant, where exactly is the school located?  It seems each of us have built up some place in our backgrounds as to where the academy will be.  My Background assumes that we are in new York since thats where I escaped from the mental hospital, though the hospital can probably be anywhere without it changing too much.  The sameway I implied it being in New York, Blockader has implied it was in Texas because he was sent to live with his aunt while he atends school at the academy.
> 
> On the subject of living it is a boarding school, correct?  So it has dorm rooms right, since we are all from such seperate parts of the country it almost has to have rooms for us. *




dont worry about that, everione will be collected from wherever he is then the game starts. 
And your right with the second part.


----------



## Radiant (May 29, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Radiant, if its not too late, I want to fix something about Eris  *




no problem


----------



## Robbert Raets (May 29, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Why don't you just take telekinesis?   I don't know how useful regeneration is at +1.  You could use it for extras like taking forcefield or flight as an extra to telekinesis.  Probably cost less and you can have use of the powers.*




I know I could do that, but this is actually a toned-down version of a hero I had in mind. I don't want him to have Flight and Force-field just yet.

And the Regen will be useful when we're in a combat that lasts at least ten rounds, and if we have to fight more than once per day.


----------



## Radiant (May 29, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I know I could do that, but this is actually a toned-down version of a hero I had in mind. I don't want him to have Flight and Force-field just yet.
> 
> And the Regen will be useful when we're in a combat that lasts at least ten rounds, and if we have to fight more than once per day. *




short question, the group will get a headquarter aniway but youve got it as a feat, do you have something specific in mind for that?


----------



## Robbert Raets (May 29, 2003)

uhh.... A Condo in Aspen?


----------



## Radiant (May 29, 2003)

aha 
its not that important, if you want i can think of something that might actualy help in the game.


----------



## Blockader7 (May 29, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> short question, the group will get a headquarter aniway but youve got it as a feat, do you have something specific in mind for that? *




An underground missile silo? Don't laugh, I recorded this show off of TLC where they did a deal on underground structures. In they they did a couple of stories in which former missile silos were bought by civilians. One was just kept as is and used by divers, another was using it as a home, and one had been converted into a full elementary school.

One of them had bought the bunker for a dollar even.


----------



## Radiant (May 29, 2003)

shalimar, have you alrady calculated some of your boni into your skills or something? I get a bit money points then i chek it and some skills are above the limits for PL8.


----------



## Shalimar (May 29, 2003)

Actually, I have spent no pp on skills, none at all.  Its all natural talent, Either from my regular abilities or my super abilities.


----------



## Radiant (May 29, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Actually, I have spent no pp on skills, none at all.  Its all natural talent, Either from my regular abilities or my super abilities. *




ah i see, that explains a lot 
for the rest, would be very nice if you could write how many points you spent on what to your characters, that would make it a lot easier for me.


----------



## Radiant (May 29, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I know I could do that, but this is actually a toned-down version of a hero I had in mind. I don't want him to have Flight and Force-field just yet.
> 
> And the Regen will be useful when we're in a combat that lasts at least ten rounds, and if we have to fight more than once per day. *




Robert, i like the concept for your character but i realy dont like the powers, its not realy a theme. Thats not too important but he just kinda cuts into the roles of the others who are already around.


----------



## Shalimar (May 29, 2003)

Eris
Abilities: 26
Combat: 24
Feats: 13
Powers: 67

Weakness: 10 additional points

Katie (I did the numbers on Katie so Kit doesn't have them)
Abilities: 28
Combat: 16
Skills: 13 (Computers 9, 1s in Disable, Drive, Knowledge Tech, repair)
Feats: 6
Powers: 74

Weakness: 10 additional points


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 29, 2003)

Robert Raets, if you need any help with your char, I'd be happy to help 

Also, (general question to everyone), is Boost already considered Subtle?  As in, not very noticable.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 29, 2003)

I'd think that would depend on the character. It might not be noticed at all or it might be unmissable, like DBZ characters powering up.


----------



## Blockader7 (May 29, 2003)

My point costs:

Attributes:   27

BAB:  12  (for +4)*

Defense:   14  (for +7)

Skills:  6  (11)*

Feats: 10

Powers:  45

TOTAL:  105 (114)*

Hmmmm....... 15 points left.  I'll just bank them for the time being untril I can think of ways to spend it without veering too far off the character concept. Or I can improve his Attack Bonus & skills. 

I increased my characters Attack Bonus and skills.

*Costs after original post. This is assuming I have it right.

I'm just going to save the last 6 points for the time being.


----------



## Radiant (May 30, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Eris
> Abilities: 26
> Combat: 24
> Feats: 13
> ...




thank you, just one more question, whats Eris weakness?


----------



## Shalimar (May 30, 2003)

Eris's weakness is a phobia of hospitals, and also of her father, due to everything done to her at the hospital on her father's instructions.  She is terrified not only of hospitals, but to a lesser extent also of doctors in general, even physcical exams at the school by someone she knows and trusts bring up some of the terror (assuming we would get physicals at the school regularly to determine if our powers are still growing, our general health etc).  Not to mention a phobia of needles (this one I actually can relate to)


----------



## Radiant (May 30, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Eris's weakness is a phobia of hospitals, and also of her father, due to everything done to her at the hospital on her father's instructions.  She is terrified not only of hospitals, but to a lesser extent also of doctors in general, even physcical exams at the school by someone she knows and trusts bring up some of the terror (assuming we would get physicals at the school regularly to determine if our powers are still growing, our general health etc).  Not to mention a phobia of needles (this one I actually can relate to) *




great, love it 
the game had begun right here:http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=911935#post911935


----------



## Radiant (May 30, 2003)

sorry people, some of the more important npc's will not have pictures right from the start since i didn't expect to start before next week and still need to scan some stuff in.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 30, 2003)

Glad everything's all started so quickly   Nice introduction.

Are we all posting or is it just Kitana at this moment?


----------



## Shalimar (May 30, 2003)

Um, I'm Eris, Kitana's Katie, Sollir


----------



## Radiant (May 30, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Glad everything's all started so quickly   Nice introduction.
> 
> Are we all posting or is it just Kitana at this moment? *




well, actualy its Shalimar. its just her for now, i started with the char i first cheked (and had the first ideas for, the background was great). I'll try to get the rest in as fast as possible.


----------



## Shalimar (May 30, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> well, actualy its Shalimar. its just her for now, i started with the char i first cheked (and had the first ideas for, the background was great). I'll try to get the rest in as fast as possible. *




I really like the opening as you wrote it, its exactly what I was hoping for, great job.


----------



## Radiant (May 30, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I really like the opening as you wrote it, its exactly what I was hoping for, great job. *


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 30, 2003)

Whoops, sorry Shalimar, my bad...

A bit out of it today, I guess


----------



## Radiant (May 30, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Glad everything's all started so quickly   Nice introduction.
> 
> Are we all posting or is it just Kitana at this moment? *




here you go:http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=912358#post912358


----------



## Radiant (May 30, 2003)

start for sollir and toki done 

some background. Clair and Joey don't know he is on his way to a mutant school, his parents got the offer for him to attend some elite school in Columbia (a notably mutant friendly country) and since they thought its best if he can get away fast the offer came just right.
"San Graciano Univeristy" btw.


----------



## Radiant (May 30, 2003)

btw, everione gets to speak spanish for free, i kinda didn't think to remind you to learn it in all the hurry so you just can do it.


----------



## Radiant (May 30, 2003)

OOC Does this mean me? If not then please disregard.  

no this definatly did not mean you.


----------



## Radiant (May 30, 2003)

it would be very nice if you would wait until i tell you then you are somehwere, i think it was rather specific then someone was introduced so far. Thank you.


----------



## Blockader7 (May 30, 2003)

I apologize for that.


----------



## Blockader7 (May 30, 2003)

I didn't disrupt the game that badly did I? I hadn't meant to when I made that post.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 30, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *I didn't disrupt the game that badly did I? I hadn't meant to when I made that post. *





Idon't think so, but you might want to delete your posts on the game thread.


----------



## Blockader7 (May 30, 2003)

I hope I deleted them right. I couldn't find a delete button.

ADDED: How do I delete my own posts?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 31, 2003)

Delete is really only a moderator function on these boards, I think, but Editing them probably works as well


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 31, 2003)

If you need a more detailed background, I can provide that.

Kit


----------



## Radiant (May 31, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *I didn't disrupt the game that badly did I? I hadn't meant to when I made that post. *




no you just caught me in a real bad mood then i got home


----------



## Radiant (May 31, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *If you need a more detailed background, I can provide that.
> 
> Kit *




 your meaning me?


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 31, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> your meaning me? *




lol

yes oh mighty DM  
I hadn't realized you needed detailed backgrounds


----------



## Blockader7 (May 31, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Delete is really only a moderator function on these boards, I think, but Editing them probably works as well  *




Aha. Then I wasn't slowly going mad, mad I say!

 

Thanks.


----------



## Blockader7 (May 31, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> no you just caught me in a real bad mood then i got home *




That can happen.


----------



## Robbert Raets (May 31, 2003)

Revision:
*Jackson Feyborne*
Coming from a family with history, old money and inherited powers, Jack had it easy during his childhood. Private tutors, expensive toys and four vacations per year made him spoiled brat. But when a plane crash triggered his abilities and robbed him of his mother, everything changed. His father knew better than anyone else that his son's abilities should never become public knowledge, lest their family be broken up and his company seized. But the loss of his wife estranged him from his son, and they would clash frequently through the years. After an incident with a street gang, Alex Feyborn realised that his son would expose himself (and ol' daddy) eventually. Wishing only the best for Jack, he signed him up for a 'School for the Gifted'.

Str 14, Dex 13, Con 12, Int 15, Wis 14, Cha 16

Dam +1, Fort +1, Ref +6, Will +2
AB +3, Def 20, Init +10

Knowledge (pop culture) +7, Jump +17, Acrobatics +8, Balance +8, Bluff +8 (+11 vs. straight females & gay males), Taunt +10, Drive +6

Rapid Healing, Wealth, Independent Income, Headquarters, Improved Initiative, Detect Minds, True Sight (both tied-in with Teep), Attractive

Telepathy +5 (Extra: Group Link), Leaping +5, Super-Speed +5 (Extra: Mach-One Punch)

Quirk: Capitalist Brat

Is this better? And can I use Mach-One punch while leaping?


----------



## Shalimar (May 31, 2003)

> Quirk: Capitalist Brat




Thats rather umm, singular, what's it mean?  Your entire life is dominated by a quest for money at all costs?



> can I use Mach-One punch while leaping?




There's nothing in the rules that says explicitly that you can't, though it wouldn't make sense since the extra damage comes from moving your arm at super speeds as your runnig at said speeds, leaping though your not moving that fast, though thats just my take on it, I would probably make you buy it as an extra on leaping if you wanted to use it for leaping, though thats up to radiant.


----------



## Robbert Raets (May 31, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Thats rather umm, singular, what's it mean?  Your entire life is dominated by a quest for money at all costs? *




Rich kid syndrome. Spoiled, solves problems by throwing dady's money at them. 

Hasn't had to take care of himself once in his entire life.


----------



## Shalimar (May 31, 2003)

> Rich kid syndrome. Spoiled, solves problems by throwing dady's money at them.
> 
> Hasn't had to take care of himself once in his entire life.




Thats more of a backstory then a quirk.  A weakness is suppoused to be very limiting, and with wealthy and independent income that isn't limiting in the slightest.  Now if he was cut-off from cash and still tried to make problems go away by throwing money at them that he doesn't have then it would be a weakness, at least to me.


----------



## Radiant (May 31, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Revision:
> Jackson Feyborne
> 
> Str 14, Dex 13, Con 12, Int 15, Wis 14, Cha 16
> ...




its better but i still think your powers lag a theme, i like the speedster thing but all in all it just looks so thrown together. 
Do you mean a flaw with the quirk? Its a cool quirk but it wouldn't qualify as a flaw to give you more points.
And yep if your already fast enough i don't see why you couldn't use the punch while leaping.


----------



## Radiant (May 31, 2003)

i'm realy not sure about Cypher but i will just asume she is from america for her intro.


----------



## Radiant (May 31, 2003)

Joey and Clairs tickets:
Remind of looking at my notes sometimes even then i'm in a hurry, the tickets don't go to Columbia but to Costa Rica.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 31, 2003)

Seattle?  I guess she could be there for winter vacation - hitting the slopes or something.

I'm not sure what you had in mind for her introduction to the school, so I left that out. Here's a more detailed background for you to work with.  Let me know what you think of it.

*Cypher aka Katie Nguyen*

Born the only child of Jason and Helen Nguyen of Houston, Texas.  They've been trying for years unsuccessfully to have children, trying all kinds of fertility methods from shots to insemination.  Finally just when they were ready to call it quits and adopt, Helen became pregnant with a baby girl.  Overjoyed, both parents overplanned their child's future.

When Katie was born months later, they had the first indications that perhaps she wasn't quite normal.  At first they thought their child was just intellectually gifted, but then when she learned how to walk at a few mouths, talk even less than that, and finally to read and write at the age of one...they knew it wasn't normal in the slightest.

Super Intelligence though is a mutation easily hidden - and Katie was  known as the "gifted genius".  Homeschooling her with various teachers, tutors and professors, she graduated from highschool at six, Harvard University at ten.  Had her first masters degree at twelve, her first PhD at MIT 16...just last year.  Her family is now living in Boston, MA to assist her schooling. This is her outside life - the life of a child genius.

Another mutation though, kept hidden by her parents and herself was her magnetic control and her ability to finesse computer systems to her will with just a thought.*

Her other life - lived on the Internet - was of Cypher, the hacker known for mischief and dexterity in bending the cyberspace to her will with a particular talent for cyphers.  She is also an avid skateboarder and snowboarder.  When she's not on the computer, she could be found on the slopes.

Her parents worry about her increasing powers and her ability to control them - especially her newly developed magnetic control.  They worry that their child is too naive - too trusting having been surrounded by people who do not know about her mutation and treat her with love, respect, and no fear.

*future power for her would be telepathy linked to superintelligence


----------



## Radiant (May 31, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Seattle?  I guess she could be there for winter vacation - hitting the slopes or something.
> 
> I'm not sure what you had in mind for her introduction to the school, so I left that out. Here's a more detailed background for you to work with.  Let me know what you think of it.
> 
> ...




its good 
didn't know there your from until now, lets stick to winter vacation


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 31, 2003)

Whoops, corrected the ticket thing...heh


----------



## Robbert Raets (May 31, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> its better but i still think your powers lag a theme, i like the speedster thing but all in all it just looks so thrown together.
> Do you mean a flaw with the quirk? Its a cool quirk but it wouldn't qualify as a flaw to give you more points.
> And yep if your already fast enough i don't see why you couldn't use the punch while leaping. *




Okay, the theme would be he's got Telepathy and Telekinesis, only it's the kind of telekinesis you use to propel yourself at high speed rahter than making things float and tossing them around.

And I'll follow Shalimar's suggestion and drop the Wealth and Independent Income Feats.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 31, 2003)

Robert Raets, not sure how helpful this might be, but here's a thought for your power lineup:

Telekinesis +7 (Extras: Leaping [Bouncing], Running [PS: Super Running], Strike, Super Dexterity; Flaws: Range x2 [Personal]; Cost 6 pp; Total 42 pp)
Telepathy +5 (Extra: Group Link; Cost 3 pp; Total 15 pp)

It costs 1 less point total (57 in powers + 2 in a feat) than your last set of powers.

I chose Super Dexterity instead of Super Speed since SS gives you the ability to do stuff and process stuff much much faster than a normal person, which I don't think telekinesis would help enhance.  This power set is assuming, of course, that Radiant allows some of the extra extras I placed on Telekinesis, though...

You could also spend the extra 5 points you should have remaining (+4 more with the loss of feats), and you could drop something else to get 2 more points to get Forcefield (Damaging or Invisible perhaps?), another extra onto your Telekinesis, or just to boost up your Telepathy if you wanted.


----------



## Shalimar (May 31, 2003)

> And I'll follow Shalimar's suggestion and drop the Wealth and Independent Income Feats.




Thats just what I would do if I was story-teller, I'm not, radiant is.  Even with dropping the feats I would be very hesitant about giving you 10 points for that as a weakness, at most I would house rule that into being 5 points as a partial weakness.  You would have to play it to the hilt, throwing money at everything, and I do mean everything, money you don't have.  Like if all the students go out, you would have to pick up the check, then try to save face as you begged cash off everyone else, but it would have to come up a lot.  It at the very least would give you a bit of a bad rep to the other students as you constantly borrow and never repay money.  Eventually unless you set up some way of getting money like buying wealth and independent income in game, you would always be broke and unable to borrow.

Note:  This is just my opinion though, I would try to not have any weaknesses, but If I had to, looking at his background, I would go with Unlucky.

As far as powers, I agree with Radiant, those three really don't work together, why not just take Super-speed and leap at max level with a bunch of extras and drop telepathy, or drop all the physical powers all together and take Telepathy and Telekinesis with the flight extra and mental blast?  That way all the powers follow a theme, like all mental, or all physical.

Mine are all just heightenings of normal abilities, Rot Grubs touch does damage to anyhing he touches living or not, Katie's are all Mental, Joey's are all water based, etc.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 31, 2003)

Robert Raets:

Hrm, also taking account your char's last name, would you be interested instead of aiming for inherited "Fey bloodline"-type powers?  Maybe your weakness could be Vulnerability (Cold Iron) then, or Capitalist Brat as you like it now.


----------



## Shalimar (May 31, 2003)

> Telekinesis +7 (Extras: Leaping [Bouncing], Running [PS: Super Running], Strike, Super Dexterity; Flaws: Range x2 [Personal]; Cost 6 pp; Total 42 pp)




Sollir, Um, the powers you put there as extras make up the majority of my powers, I'd Kind of like it if I was the only one with that many of my powers.  Like Radiant said, it kinda steps on toes and the niche that my character fufills in the group.

If he likes the concept of a speedster, then here is one suggestion,

Super-speed +8 (Extra's Deflection, Strike (Extras: Area, Selective, Flaw: tiring, Power Stunt: Dual Damage) Power Stunts: Wall run, Whirlwind; cost 9pp; Total 78pp)

It would allow for him to make the rounds of the combat making a super-speed punch at everyone, with the ability to exclude his friends.  And it wouldn't be a team breaker because of the tiring flaw, so he can't take on an entire opposing team.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 1, 2003)

Robert Raets:
realy if you want to have it as telekinesis then take that power. Its not that if i won't allow another good fighter but he should at least have a different style than Shalimars character. Even then you declare it as telekinesis it doesnt change the fact that it is a super dextrous and fast fighter like hers. Every other character has a clear (and defferent)theme.
To the wealth. I like the rich, spoiled kid idea, don't have a problem with you keeping those feats i just won't give you points as a flaw for trying to solve your problems with it (especialy since there is no reason why it couldn't work).


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 1, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *I chose Super Dexterity instead of Super Speed since SS gives you the ability to do stuff and process stuff much much faster than a normal person, which I don't think telekinesis would help enhance.  This power set is assuming, of course, that Radiant allows some of the extra extras I placed on Telekinesis, though...
> *




I wasn't actually planning on using that 'do things really fast'-ability. And I'd say that speed and dexterity aren't really interchangeable. Eris is nimble, while Jack is fast.

But I appreciate the help.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 1, 2003)

Radiant, how do you want to handle the die rolling conventions?


----------



## Radiant (Jun 1, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *Radiant, how do you want to handle the die rolling conventions? *




I'm making the rolls, mostly because its the fastest. And since i tend to handle rules pretty light i can just skip around a lot of time wasting stuff that way. Its not realy neccesary to make a big mess of rolling once you hit some typical goon, he will just drop and i'm done with hit.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 1, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *Radiant, how do you want to handle the die rolling conventions? *




btw, I'm not going to start posting a lot of numbers in combat, just if you got wounds. It just kills the mood for me.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 1, 2003)

How should we handle hero points then?


----------



## Radiant (Jun 1, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *How should we handle hero points then? *




you have to spent hero points before you know the result of your roll aniway if i remember right.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 1, 2003)

For a recap of what Hero points do: (for those who might not know)

re-roll a die roll
add +5 to defense
Eliminate 5 stun hits
Recover a stunned condition or an immediate check from being unconsions or disabled

Ignore fatigue
Overcome injury which allows you to do a strenuous action
Escape death
Inspiration

For full details, see pages 105-106

Plus I believe we each have 4 hero points because we're starting at PL 8 instead of the usual 5 for starting at pl 10.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 1, 2003)

yep, but some got more than four through feats.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 1, 2003)

Next blockader, you can prolly just edit your original post if you want to do a different manuever (before Radiant updates, of course).  Hope that helps


----------



## Radiant (Jun 1, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Next blockader, you can prolly just edit your original post if you want to do a different manuever (before Radiant updates, of course).  Hope that helps  *




good tip but this time it was too late aniway, i saw it after i had already rolled out and posted the round.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 1, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Next blockader, you can prolly just edit your original post if you want to do a different manuever (before Radiant updates, of course).  Hope that helps  *




Whoops, too late then.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 1, 2003)

is it just me or are there realy no hardness stats for armor and battlesuits in the book?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 1, 2003)

Hey Radiant

Was there anything specific you wanted me to do with Katie?  The post was rather open-ended.  I mean if you say "go for it" I will go for it like crazy in all kinds of who knows what, but do keep in mind I don't know what you wanted to accomplish so I'll be doing my own thing.

Also, since she just finished her PhD, I'm thinking she'd be more like a professor sort at the university, not a student.

Kit


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 1, 2003)

Radiant, armor is protection with the device flaw, and on page 110 under Damaging Devices, "A device generally has hardness equal to its highest rank.  At the GM's option, a damaged device (one that has suffered a reduction in hardness) also may lose power ranks or feats, one per point of reduction, until the device is repaired."

Hope that helps


----------



## Radiant (Jun 1, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Hey Radiant
> 
> Was there anything specific you wanted me to do with Katie?  The post was rather open-ended.  I mean if you say "go for it" I will go for it like crazy in all kinds of who knows what, but do keep in mind I don't know what you wanted to accomplish so I'll be doing my own thing.
> 
> ...




i knew i should have looked to see what a PhD is, my english vocabulary hits its limit there. But yeah thats good*runs of to edit it*
the post is just there to give you the chance to do something if you want to do something in the time between (tell your parents what's going on or whatever), otherwise i will jump forward to let you meet up with the rest of the bunch.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 1, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Radiant, armor is protection with the device flaw, and on page 110 under Damaging Devices, "A device generally has hardness equal to its highest rank.  At the GM's option, a damaged device (one that has suffered a reduction in hardness) also may lose power ranks or feats, one per point of reduction, until the device is repaired."
> 
> Hope that helps  *




thanks that about what i improvised aniway. Reayl battle suits suck then they are hit by disintigration or corrosion. With level 8 you could destry them up to level 16 in two turns.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 1, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> thanks that about what i improvised aniway. Reayl battle suits suck then they are hit by disintigration or corrosion. With level 8 you could destry them up to level 16 in two turns. *




Well, must suits have flight, and a long range attack, so they wouldn't necessarily be standing around in touch range, or, they might have a power nullifier, with a tough-range, so any power that hits the suit will be weakened.  There are all sorts of things you can do.  Like give them the Strike power with the area extra and uses flaw to simulate missile launchers, etc


----------



## Radiant (Jun 1, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, must suits have flight, and a long range attack, so they wouldn't necessarily be standing around in touch range, or, they might have a power nullifier, with a tough-range, so any power that hits the suit will be weakened.  There are all sorts of things you can do.  Like give them the Strike power with the area extra and uses flaw to simulate missile launchers, etc *




I'll do that then they are importan suits but the Armagedonsuits are what the sentinels are in the Marvel Universe. They are still dangerous enough if they use their flight ability and guns. But no nullifiers for goons like that


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 1, 2003)

Okay, I've been talking with Shalimar over MSN. I don't want to use 'run-of-the-mill' Telekinesis, because I'm already poised as _Graviton_ in Tokiwong's second release ()

So mr Radiant, what if I take Create Object with the Snare extra?


----------



## Radiant (Jun 1, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Okay, I've been talking with Shalimar over MSN. I don't want to use 'run-of-the-mill' Telekinesis, because I'm already poised as Graviton in Tokiwong's second release ()
> 
> So mr Radiant, what if I take Create Object with the Snare extra? *




Snare?
Take what you want, it just should look like some theme and be something else than the rest got.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 1, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, must suits have flight, and a long range attack, so they wouldn't necessarily be standing around in touch range, or, they might have a power nullifier, with a tough-range, so any power that hits the suit will be weakened.  There are all sorts of things you can do.  Like give them the Strike power with the area extra and uses flaw to simulate missile launchers, etc *




Whew!

The Sentinels were tough enough without those kinds of things.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 1, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> i knew i should have looked to see what a PhD is, my english vocabulary hits its limit there. But yeah thats good*runs of to edit it*
> the post is just there to give you the chance to do something if you want to do something in the time between (tell your parents what's going on or whatever), otherwise i will jump forward to let you meet up with the rest of the bunch. *




ok I glossed over much of it for my post

a PhD is the the "Doctorate of Philosophy" that you get.  It is the highest degree you can receive from a university.  Afterwards you can take a position as a university professor.

Katie's thesis is in cyphers - cryptology which involves decoding/encoding messages - encryption and decryption.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 1, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ok I glossed over much of it for my post
> 
> ...




sometimes i should brush up on some of the stuff but academic titles in foreign languages aren't realy high on my priotrity list. 
It won't realy matter, i don't want to make the game about job sepcifics but you will get a job as an assistant to the profs there (cause your still under age, in the end you will do your own work but for the record there has to be someone responsible for you)
And maybe i will give you one of the classes in college just because i think its fun


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 2, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> sometimes i should brush up on some of the stuff but academic titles in foreign languages aren't realy high on my priotrity list.
> It won't realy matter, i don't want to make the game about job sepcifics but you will get a job as an assistant to the profs there (cause your still under age, in the end you will do your own work but for the record there has to be someone responsible for you)
> And maybe i will give you one of the classes in college just because i think its fun *




Sure  but prepare for some pretty technical posts then.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 2, 2003)

Okay, last try. If you don't like this one I'm gonna give up.

Jackson Feyborne, 17-year-old brat. PL 8

Str 14, Dex 15, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 14, Cha 16
Defense 16 (+4 Base, +2 Dex), Initiative +6
Damage +1, Fortitude +1, Reflex +2, Will +10
Attacks: Unarmed +3, Ectoplasmic Snare +4

Knowledge (pop-culture) +6, Acrobatics +9, Balance +9, Jump +9, Bluff +8/+11, Taunt +10

Headquarters, Improved Initiative, Attractive, Attack Focus (Snare), Power Immunity

Telepathy +8 (Extra's: Group Link, Amazing Save - Will; Power Stunts: Detect Minds, True Sight)
Create Objects (of Ectoplasm) +8 (Extra: Snare)


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 2, 2003)

Elaboration: Ectoplasm is a silver-blueish or eerily green sticky substance attributed to ghosts or psionic beings.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 2, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sure  but prepare for some pretty technical posts then. *




prepare to be asked till it hurts by someone whith as much knowledge as the average loaf of bread then i don't get it.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 2, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Okay, last try. If you don't like this one I'm gonna give up.
> 
> Jackson Feyborne, 17-year-old brat. PL 8
> *





sorry to disapoint you, i like that one no excuse to give up from here. 
So your dry on money now?
I still haven't found that "snare"extra though.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 2, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Elaboration: Ectoplasm is a silver-blueish or eerily green sticky substance attributed to ghosts or psionic beings. *




hey i might not know anithing of value but there is no way i could forget the slime from ghostbusters


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 2, 2003)

Page 82.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 2, 2003)

Don't know there Jackson Feyborne comes from but he will begin the game in Boston, your choice if he is just there to catch his flight or lived there.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm going to be offline untill about five o'clock pm, PST. In about two hours from now.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 3, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *Don't know there Jackson Feyborne comes from but he will begin the game in Boston, your choice if he is just there to catch his flight or lived there. *




Let's say that his father's head office is there. Alex has taken his son all over the world, but right now they're in Boston, and now he's gonna see Jack off at the airport.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 3, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Let's say that his father's head office is there. Alex has taken his son all over the world, but right now they're in Boston, and now he's gonna see Jack off at the airport. *




sounds good. I still need to know what you want you headquarter to be btw but it isn't urgent.
I'll make your introduction after Kitana has answered the last post for her.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm heeeeeere.

Buwahahahahaaaa.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 3, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Let's say that his father's head office is there. Alex has taken his son all over the world, but right now they're in Boston, and now he's gonna see Jack off at the airport. *




aww man ;p don't say airport cuz that means Katie will have to be at an airport


----------



## Radiant (Jun 3, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> aww man ;p don't say airport cuz that means Katie will have to be at an airport *




poor old Radiant confused now.....


----------



## Radiant (Jun 3, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *I'm heeeeeere.
> 
> Buwahahahahaaaa.
> *




like Truth likes to say: Life's hard like that


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 3, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> poor old Radiant confused now..... *




oy!  you did another post before I could post back - didn't know that.  okay I see that she's at airport now.

hmm...must rethink what I wrote now

EDIT: I _just_ got home from work a few minutes ago - rush rush rush ;p gotta give me time to get home to post first hehe


----------



## Radiant (Jun 3, 2003)

this is all a bit airport heavy, maybe i should ad a spot for a flight company at the end of the episode. I think Delta Airlines would fit in great


----------



## Radiant (Jun 3, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> oy!  you did another post before I could post back - didn't know that.  okay I see that she's at airport now.
> 
> ...




don't ye worry i won't continue on this speed but since it just started i wanted to get things rolling.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 3, 2003)

Concerning pictures: As i said before it may be a week or so till i can post pics of some of the npcs, especialy the important ones. Still it would be realy nice if everione could post a pic of his character (those who have not already done so that is).


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 3, 2003)

Pictures? Anyone mind if Jack looks like this:


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 3, 2003)

Hrm, need to find one appropriate, unless someone else has something in mind that would fit.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 3, 2003)

btw

its *Katie* not Kathi


----------



## Radiant (Jun 3, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *btw
> 
> its Katie not Kathi
> 
> *




...err...yeah sure i knew that...


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 3, 2003)

How's this, mr Furryfoot?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 3, 2003)

Hrm, perhaps if I had Alternate Form: Liquid and Illusion (Rocks only)


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 3, 2003)

Whoops! Had your previous concept in mind there! 

How's this:


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 3, 2003)

Oh, lol, thanks, that'l work


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 3, 2003)

Hrm, is it possible to apply the same thing as Slow Recovery for Boost?  It exists for drain and similar, but I'm not sure if it would be unbalanced if used with Boost (aiming for just one slow recovery here to make it 1 ability point loss per minute)


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 3, 2003)

More images! Morrus must really start to hate me after all this


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 3, 2003)

ah the good old hero machine


----------



## Radiant (Jun 4, 2003)

I'll grab something to eat and then we turn the page to the introduction at heaven.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 4, 2003)

Heaven????!!! Someone please shoot me, the name of the thing was intended to be Haven, don't know how i couldn't notice a mistake like that. 
*runs of to make a few thousand edits to get that name right*
a general apology from my side for all the mess ups, i kick started this game a bit too fast and am still sorting things out. It will get better.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 4, 2003)

Aw, don't worry. None of us spell everything right all the time.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 4, 2003)

No apology needed. I make typos all the time mysel.

I would've chalked it up to a person who likes puns myself.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 4, 2003)

meant the other stuff i got confused too (i think Kitana got the worst part of that) but thanks guys


----------



## Radiant (Jun 5, 2003)

a few things up front:
well it's not realy up front but who's going to be picky.
Just some stuff i want to to say for the game in general.
-no backstabbing please. That doesn't mean you can't have intrigues but don't try to arrange each others deaths. Sorry to say it but i too often found out that just one of the players didn't knew about it.
-no current political events. This is a comic universe and like most of those i will simply ignore the matter of current political events. The universe of brave new world has a lot of differences to the real world and you can never be sure if those things happen there aniway. Mostly i just don't want to get my own opinion of the stuff into the game and i realy can't say how those things will look in 2004 aniway.
-"stupid" actions: many things you would consider absolutly stupid in another games are just regular stuff in comic books. If you want to charge armageddon suits on open ground through a hail of gunfire, go for it. Thats what superhearoes do. If you mess something up i will rub you in the dirt and make a new story out of it but that's it. A lot of comic stories begin with the mistake of one of the characters. To put this clear, no one is going to die just from a stupid action or a bad die roll. If you combine a suicide like action with a bad die roll in a moment there i think the death of a hero would be realy dramatic your just out of luck 
You are not immortal but you will never die from just one of those factors.
-missing logic: you just might have noticed that the heaven institute is a bit overequiped for a place with only ten people. If you don't think so, there do you live and how can i get there?
Personally i have yet to see a janitor at the island of the avengers or in xavier school. It just ain't important so don't think about it. And if you realy have to think about it there are cute little clean up drones all over the place for you. 
-if i do something wrong please tell me. I'm not the brightest light around and so i don't realy get it if i do things you don't like and you don't point it out. 

im sure there was more but i forgot so that's it for now.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 5, 2003)

Random Shameless Quote: _"I am on fire, and still I dance!"_


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 6, 2003)

Whoops! My bad!

I edited one of my posts because I hadn't realised that there was a 6th page after my last one on the 5th page  before I posted those lyrics.

Sorry about that!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 6, 2003)

> Remember IDIC!





Errrr, HUH?


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 6, 2003)

Infinite Diviserty In Infinite Combinations.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 6, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *Infinite Diviserty In Infinite Combinations. *





Ah, ok.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 6, 2003)

> "What, you didn't get a card? Come on then."




i'm pretty sure you did get a card


----------



## Radiant (Jun 6, 2003)

> . Then he buys himself a computer mostly to help himself with his hoimework and tos tudy music




man you did notice that you allready have the newest computers money can buy in your rooms did you?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 6, 2003)

just in case any were wondering... Betty= hot chick, Da Kine= the perfect wave, Goon/Kook= non-surfers, locals, and well goons and kooks


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 6, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> man you did notice that you allready have the newest computers money can buy in your rooms did you? *




Sorry, no, I missed that part.

Agh!

Sorry, I'll rewrite that if it's all rightr, but definately keeps the two guitars.


I also had slight net problem that was cause a slow response which resulted in me accidentally posting more than one.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 6, 2003)

I didn't rewrite an earlier thread but I did change things around a bit.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 6, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *I didn't rewrite an earlier thread but I did change things around a bit. *


----------



## Radiant (Jun 6, 2003)

> To the Dr;




aehm sorry who are you talking to? I get a bit confused since you all started to call both Dr Garcia and gert Dr or Professor or whatever. I'd asume you mean Gert since he is the only one around but i just want to be sure.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 6, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> aehm sorry who are you talking to? I get a bit confused since you all started to call both Dr Garcia and gert Dr or Professor or whatever. I'd asume you mean Gert since he is the only one around but i just want to be sure. *




Wasn't the German Dr. there? I thought that's who I was talking to.

If not than the one who's there, who called the cab.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 6, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Wasn't the German Dr. there? I thought that's who I was talking to.
> 
> If not than the one who's there, who called the cab. *




yeah the german Dr is there, you know the one Garcia explicitly asked you not to call Dr. That's why i wasn't sure if you mean him.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 6, 2003)

Well this is what I get for having insomnia.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 6, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> i'm pretty sure you did get a card *





Just Michael and eris. That's ok Jon's shopping agenda only included one item anyway he didn't need a card of his own for that.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 6, 2003)

Ditto for me.  Didn't get an unlimited expense card either.  All Katie wanted was a place to skate and to buy a surfboard + accessories anyway.

I do have a request - whoa...I post at least once a day, but the super posting that happens after I go to bed usually leaves Katie hanging out there by next morning.  Could everyone slow down a bit?

Well since I'm about to leave on a week and a half trip Sunday - that probably doesn't matter, but just FYI.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 6, 2003)

I kinda like the fast posting, myself, it advances the story faster-most games on these boards are pretty slow and it's a nice change I guess is what I meant to say.  I really couldn't keep up yesterday since I had relatives over, but I'm in the same boat with Kitana since I have to be going Sunday-Saturday , as my school's band is actually going to Disney World  (funny how it popped up in the recent converesation)

Anyways, Radiant, thanks for advancing Clair's story while I couldn't post.

Hrm, maybe Clair and Katie could be doing something downstairs, like a danger-room esque scenario while we're gone IRL-or some other idea since having 2 PC-NPCs in the party might not be the be that easy to run.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 6, 2003)

Katie is pretty easy to do while I'm away. Just have her skating around or learning how to surf.  I would ask that no one take on trying to rp her because if you have her do something that's completely out of character, I'll probably be upset.

I don't mind the conversations taking place at rapid speed.  Only when actions happen and then whiz by before Katie can react sort of becomes annoying if it happens repeatedly.  Its probably because when I'm available to post alot - no one else seems to be.  Probably just timing issues.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 6, 2003)

yeah i noticed a lot seems to happen while i'm sleeping, but then there have been times were i've caught the wave so to speak. I think it's ok though as long as things don't get too far ahead of things before any given player can update. The fast pace is kinda nice, it's done wounders to relieve boardom over the last few days. I haven't been getting out much lately.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 6, 2003)

You think you've got it bad with the timing? I'm the European, here. 'Cor, I have a _very_ irregular day


----------



## Radiant (Jun 6, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Just Michael and eris. That's ok Jon's shopping agenda only included one item anyway he didn't need a card of his own for that. *




sorry, confused you with blockader then i wrote that.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 6, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *You think you've got it bad with the timing? I'm the European, here. 'Cor, I have a very irregular day  *




so? i know the feeling 

but concerning the fast posting: I won't skip over people. The reason why the whole group is not on its way back allready is that i wanted to wait if Kitana has anithing to post about her shopping trip and that there is a whole scene in the institute for Robert while the others are away. That scene didn't begin yet because i wanted to give Sollir time to react after the talk he overheard....
Things move a lot then i try to wrap up stuff or during conversations but just because i move time forward for people on a shopping trip doesn't mean you missed your chance to do something during that. During times with more actions i will also always wait for everyones post before i move on. 

Last but not least i won't be able to keep up with speed forever, it's just a combination of having a lot of time, reality flight and comic addiction right now.

Kitana, don't worry, the next chapter will be the first day at college and Katie simply won't be there. She is going to deffinatly get a class to teach later though cause a lot of the game will concentrate on the college and i need to get her there one way or the other.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2003)

Can we get all the jokes about ny new wardrobe out of the way now?  Yes, I love shopping, Yes, Eris probably spent in the range of $3-4,000, she goes for quality clothes, and very trendy clothes.  Thats probably wear her 500 a month allowance will be going for the foreseeable future, and anyone of the guys that she can charm into it.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 6, 2003)

I have a question though...I thought everyone was "high school" age?  Somewhere between 15-18?  Certainly not old enough to go to college?  Katie's only so far ahead because of her mutation and history.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 6, 2003)

okay so that scene went out of the window now that Robert posted Jack is in the city with the others. Even better that i waited then.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2003)

1 quick question, Eris has only just finished her Freshman year of Highschool before she got sent to the hospital.  She's not super bright either, so she really can't fit in on a college level withouth learning the stuff from the 3 intervening years.  I also believe Ktie's the only one old enough (or smart enough to be skipped forward) into a college.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 6, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *okay so that scene went out of the window now that Robert posted Jack is in the city with the others. Even better that i waited then. *




I distinctly remember stating 'on-line' shopping. I figured he'd do that from his room......


----------



## Radiant (Jun 6, 2003)

aeh folks your picky. The thing is a highschool/college and even the local university belongs to it. The whole of it is called San Graciano college (for reasons unknown except for those who know i just stole the name from a book).
The college and the high school are even directly beside each other. I wanted to explain that on the first day there. 

btw we have another case of missed logic here before anyone asks. How does a school that openly accepts mutants handle telepaths? Like current political events that goes right out of the window, heroes won't cheat with it (and if they do i'm going to make such a morale laced adventure about the consequences that your eyes will bleed just from reading) and it doesn't matter if npc's do it or not.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 6, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I distinctly remember stating 'on-line' shopping. I figured he'd do that from his room...... *




another of my fabulous oversights. No more fast reading before i do the ofplay posts for me.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 6, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> * .....such a morale laced adventure about the consequences that your eyes will bleed just from reading  *




LOL!! Great imagery, Radiant!!


----------



## Radiant (Jun 6, 2003)

btw, since we are at the question about school. I was just trying to put some classes and npc's together then i realized that i don't even have an age for each character. Would be nice if everyone could tell me an age and tell me how long he was on high school before.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2003)

Eris is 16, she was hospitalized at 15, so she had just finished her Freshman year (she was born in the summer).


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 6, 2003)

Katie

17 years old

skipped grade school
skipped junior high
skipped highschool
2 years college
2 years masters *Masters of Computer Science
3 years PhD *Computer Security on the Internet-Encryption Techiniques


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 6, 2003)

ok, i'd say about 18. When he left he was probably in his senior year of high school.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 6, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *
> 
> LOL!! Great imagery, Radiant!!  *




 *takes a bow*


----------



## Radiant (Jun 6, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Ditto for me.  Didn't get an unlimited expense card either.  All Katie wanted was a place to skate and to buy a surfboard + accessories anyway.
> *




Those where only for the kids without clothes.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 6, 2003)

Updates later tonight, got a friend over. On the bright side he brough the scans of the npc's.
For starters we have patriot.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2003)

That looks pretty good, except for the clothes that could be Patriot and Eris.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 6, 2003)

Okay, Jack is 17 as well. He was home-tutored, no make that mansion-tutored by the brightest and most expensive teachers available.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 6, 2003)

Sence we're shareing heres a few more of Chamber:


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 6, 2003)

another:


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 6, 2003)

last one:


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 6, 2003)

Joey is 16, so that should help some


----------



## Radiant (Jun 6, 2003)

*deleted post*


----------



## Radiant (Jun 6, 2003)

More pics:
Patriot with his flame-punch.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 6, 2003)

Gert Kleimaurer geared up for training:


----------



## Radiant (Jun 6, 2003)

Dr.Luka Garcia:


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 6, 2003)

Well - I've discovered that its rather tough to find good Asian comic book heroines but here's one that could work.  Most of the others looked too old for a 17 year old.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 6, 2003)

Is that Rainmaker?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 6, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Is that Rainmaker? *




Bingo


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2003)

So I'm not the only Gen13 fan am I? hehe, thats cool.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 6, 2003)

Yeah they are not bad, got a TPB somewhere


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 6, 2003)

Never got any of the origanal stuff, but the new series by Chris Claremont and Ale Garza is pretty good.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 6, 2003)

My character's 17. I've finally been able to complete a sketch of him, but I don't have access to a scanner. He's never really been to school but has been homeschooled. His father wanted him to follow in his footsteps and become a minister and felt that the public schools didn't ahve the right kind of education he needed and since he couldn't afford to send him to a private school, he was stuck with homeschooling.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 6, 2003)

I put down 15 originally, but i'll make my character 16.  He went to a normal highschool like your average teenager, and finished his sophomore year and is moving on to his junior year.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 7, 2003)

um, i just wanted to point out we're at the mall with gert, not luka.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 7, 2003)

Majorly.

Added: fixed.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 7, 2003)

for those on the shoping trip, you head of without probs but the stuff at the institute happens while you are still in the midst of your spree through the mall so you will just have to wait till we're done there before you are back.
I'll go back to write the actual time above each post from now on so that things are clear.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 7, 2003)

works for me, I figure Eris, and Joey will be the last ones to show up, probably after the Midnight deadline


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2003)

probably much later then mid-night maybe 1:00, should be interesting considering I still haven't put away all my clothes, or hung them up and all that.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 7, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *works for I figure Eris, and Joey will be the last ones to show up, probably after the Midnight deadline  *




definatly. After what happens in the Institute we will just handle the return and that will be it for chapter1. Chapter 2 will be your first day at school.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 7, 2003)

wow moving right along quite quickly I might add


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 7, 2003)

Gotcha Radiant.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 7, 2003)

Superior: the first Alpha


----------



## Radiant (Jun 7, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Well - I've discovered that its rather tough to find good Asian comic book heroines but here's one that could work.  Most of the others looked too old for a 17 year old. *




Strange enough, i have the most problems then it comes to find pics for the adults since most characters seem so young.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Radiant _*
> Strange enough, i have the most problems then it comes to find pics for the adults since most characters seem so young. *




hehe-most of the comic book heroines/heroes do seem locked somewhere in the twenties.  

Pyslocke, Cyberblade, Shi were my orginal thoughts but they looked much older and nowhere near as naive that Katie should look.  Then I thought about Rainmaker and found a picture that would work.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 7, 2003)

oh here is a really good one for Katie


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2003)

hows about Jubilee?


----------



## Radiant (Jun 7, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *oh here is a really good one for Katie *




all three looked pretty good i think.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 7, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *hows about Jubilee? *




When last I saw her - her hair is too short to be Katie's and she's always got those weird sunglasses and god awful yellow coat 

Nyah I think Rainmaker is the official Katie comic lookalike winner for me.

Though looking through pictures - is Rainmaker(or any of the Gen13) ever drawn in anything other than a skimpy outfit? hehe - it seems like a requirement for the team.  And Rainmakers electrical powers - they way they manifest them can work for Katie's magnetic control.

So now I have a whole armada of pictures to pepper my posts with occassionally!  Here's one for the required "pool scene" for any teen mutant academy!


----------



## Radiant (Jun 7, 2003)

even more pics:
an MC Section Aramageddon suit. And nope not all of the pilots are that cute.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 7, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> When last I saw her - her hair is too short to be Katie's and she's always got those weird sunglasses and god awful yellow coat
> 
> ...




*looks at his notes* pool scene. Chek.
I think it's a requirement for most image series by now, except for a few exceptions that's their sales trick.
Btw, there are some realy cool pics of Jubilee in a days of the future past story. Just to defend the poor girl.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 7, 2003)

I just thought of Gen X's Monet St. Croix aka M - she's got the right look too


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 7, 2003)

Pool-side, huh? how's this:


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 7, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Pool-side, huh? how's this: *




Err...as the picture of the pool or did you just morph into a flower?


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 7, 2003)

Well, the picture's filename was 'desert jubilee.jpg', so I thought.... Nevermind


----------



## Radiant (Jun 7, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Well, the picture's filename was 'desert jubilee.jpg', so I thought.... Nevermind  *




no plant people in my game!


----------



## Radiant (Jun 7, 2003)

*draws a magic circle on the ground and begins to cast "Summon Sollir*


----------



## Radiant (Jun 7, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> **draws a magic circle on the ground and begins to cast "Summon Sollir* *




 it worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2003)

Anyone have any suggestion for a comic character for me?  I was thinking white queen, but thats a little old, then I thought husk, but she's got glasses and computer nerdishness.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 7, 2003)

Yes, indeed.  Sorry about not posting earlier, my friend was over here and we were having fun with Baldur's Gate: Dark Alliance for game cube (hard mode) 

, I'm wondering if we can keep up a flurry of posting soon, since if possible it'd be nice to get this encounter over with before I have to leave at 6 am tomorrow...


----------



## Radiant (Jun 7, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Anyone have any suggestion for a comic character for me?  I was thinking white queen, but thats a little old, then I thought husk, but she's got glasses and computer nerdishness. *




my absolute favourite is Rachel Summers. Others who are currently on the top of my list are Sage and (how the hell was the girl with the pink coloured hair from Gen13 called?). For what do you need it?


----------



## Radiant (Jun 7, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Yes, indeed.  Sorry about not posting earlier, my friend was over here and we were having fun with Baldur's Gate: Dark Alliance for game cube (hard mode)
> 
> , I'm wondering if we can keep up a flurry of posting soon, since if possible it'd be nice to get this encounter over with before I have to leave at 6 am tomorrow... *




pleae, no apologies it's not that we have to keep up that speed. And my ritual worked, you appeared just five minutes after i posted it


----------



## Radiant (Jun 7, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *
> , I'm wondering if we can keep up a flurry of posting soon, since if possible it'd be nice to get this encounter over with before I have to leave at 6 am tomorrow... *




got a friend over myself so i doubt it. I'll see what i can do.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 7, 2003)

Don't worry about it, I have to go to church for this school thing, i'll try to post some more later tonight though.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 8, 2003)

Ok I'm off now.  Just stick Katie doing any one of these things:

1. Playing with every piece of high technology in the center

2. Teaching herself how to surf

3. Taking a motorcycle all over the city and then some

4. Skating over anything and everything

Kit


----------



## Radiant (Jun 8, 2003)

no prob, as i said the next day goes without her aniway.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 8, 2003)

Lol, sorry Robert Raets, beat you to the punchline 2 minutes earlier


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 8, 2003)

Yup. Edited slightly.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 8, 2003)

You guys might want to check out this site here:

http://www.mutantsandmasterminds.com/fanart/displayimage.php?album=5&pos=70

It has some excellent fan artwork, IMO.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 8, 2003)

okay folks, basicly that was chapter one for me. Anyone want to do some latenight talks or something feel free but the story is over. Hold on for chapter two.

btw everyone gets 2PPs.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 8, 2003)

> btw everyone gets 2PPs.








Cool.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2003)

Well, I'll be using my points to buy the Scent super-feat, flawed by the duration flaw, knocking it from permanent to continious.  I'll save the other skill point till someoneshows me how to drive, and spend it on that, if tose expenditures are fine with you radiant?


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 8, 2003)

Since Jack did a lot of running, jumping and shooting, I'm gonna increase his Dex by one (seems logical) and save the other one untill Truth gets around to teaching him to fly that High-Tech Jet that's parked in the bay.

Edit: Games about Planes aren't gonna make _you_ a better pilot, Robb....


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 8, 2003)

saving points for now


----------



## Radiant (Jun 8, 2003)

i'm fine with all of those.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 8, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Since Jack did a lot of running, jumping and shooting, I'm gonna increase his Dex by one (seems logical) and save the other one untill Truth gets around to teaching him to fly that High-Tech Jet that's parked in the bay.
> 
> Edit: Games about Planes aren't gonna make you a better pilot, Robb.... *




i allready wondered who would be the one who wants THAT toy.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 8, 2003)

the new chapter will start tomorow evening or tuesday. Since the school will be one of the main setting and doesn't have as few npc's as heaven it is a bit of work.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 8, 2003)

Those two extra points gives him a total of eight.

Would you have a problem if I bought the extra, ranged for his corrosion ability? Basically it will be a further mutation.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 8, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *Those two extra points gives him a total of eight.
> 
> Would you have a problem if I bought the extra, ranged for his corrosion ability? Basically it will be a further mutation. *




i don't think you can buy an extra after you got the power since it goes into the base multiplier of the whole thing.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm gonna take iron will. I was gonna get it to start but ran out of points.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2003)

> i don't think you can buy an extra after you got the power since it goes into the base multiplier of the whole thing.




Actually you can, according to the rules.  You just have to pay 1pp per power rank that the extra effects.

So if say Rot Grub had 6pp left, and he wanted to, he could apply the ranged extra to 6 ranks of corrosion, so:

He has Corrosion +8 vs things he touches, and he has corrosion +6 vs things that are out of his reach.  Its under the partial extra's Heading on page on page 97.

As he has 8pp to use, he could buy the extra from 0 to 8, so he could use the ranged extra with all 8 power ranks doing +8 on all corrosion attacks out to his max range.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 8, 2003)

And the last few pages in the Powers chapter mention partial flaws or extras.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 8, 2003)

I've been looking in my book and so far haven't been able to find any word on buying new extras after character creation, so for now I'd say it would be the GMs call.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 8, 2003)

*drool* to many rules but your right.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 8, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *I've been looking in my book and so far haven't been able to find any word on buying new extras after character creation, so for now I'd say it would be the GMs call. *




me thinks shalimar and Robert are right so you can buy it.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks Shalimar.

And Sir Osis Of Liver.

So with that then I'll go ahead and buy the extra ranged for my power of corrosion.

Which means it now has a range of 80ft.

The power now look like this:

POWERS:
Amazing Saves +5 
>Damage
Comprehend +8 
Corrosion +8 
>Ranged (extra) +8 (normal, 80ft)
Drain +8 
>Constitution
>Permanent (Flaw)


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 8, 2003)

Not that i don't like being thanked, but i don't believe i did anything this time.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 8, 2003)

a general thing: i won't make rolls for interaction between pc's. With Eris stats you can allways assume that the things she says sound nice. 



> Besides, you're not the only one anymore, I slimed a girl who broke into the Institute earlier this evening."



lol-Two thumbs úp, i nearly spat out my coke at that.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 8, 2003)

Maybe we should start calling him Slimer?


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 8, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Not that i don't like being thanked, but i don't believe i did anything this time. *




Grrr, AGH!

Thanks Robert.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blockader7 _Grrr, AGH! Thanks Robert.
> *Maybe we should start calling him Slimer? *




....And thank you in return!


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 8, 2003)

Sory, that was meant to be a joke.

Added: A Ghostbusters reference.

The thanks was for your support of me getting the new extra.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 8, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *Maybe we should start calling him Slimer? *




maybe not


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 9, 2003)

I'm sorry for the joke. I hadn't meant it to be an insult.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 9, 2003)

Oh, don't worry! I knew it was a joke!


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 9, 2003)

Okay. I gotcha.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 9, 2003)

Cool first episode. When does Episode two start?


----------



## Radiant (Jun 9, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Cool first episode. When does Episode two start? *




thank you.  I hope tomorow if I'm not too tired after work.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 9, 2003)

Cool looking forward to it.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 10, 2003)

opened the new thread but its too late for me to start the game, gota be up in three hours again so i have to catch some sleep.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 10, 2003)

btw, here it is: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=52946


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 10, 2003)

Yay!! Love the Intro Sequence!!


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 10, 2003)

Ooh! Just thought of something! Should we put a 'blooper reel' after Radiant's Credits?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 10, 2003)

Intro's great, Radiant! 


BTW, we should probably start a new OOC thread soon. This ones creeping up on the 400 post mark.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 10, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Ooh! Just thought of something! Should we put a 'blooper reel' after Radiant's Credits?  *




what da heck s that?


----------



## Radiant (Jun 10, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Intro's great, Radiant!
> 
> 
> BTW, we should probably start a new OOC thread soon. This ones creeping up on the 400 post mark. *




*shrugs* any prob with that?


----------



## Radiant (Jun 10, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Yay!! Love the Intro Sequence!! *




*bathes in the praise while it lasts*


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 10, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> *shrugs* any prob with that? *




400 is the general guide line for max posts in a thread, to many threads over that and it starts to affect the boards.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 10, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 400 is the general guide line for max posts in a thread, to many threads over that and it starts to affect the boards. *




i see. I'll make a new one then i start the game later tonight.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 10, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> i see. I'll make a new one then i start the game later tonight. *





Cool.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 10, 2003)

My cowboy head?


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 11, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *what da heck s that? *




Many comedy series do this. A 'blooper' is a scene that went wrong because someone forgot their line or starts laughing over something, usually repeatedly. So, everyone can just take a line or scene from the first episode and imagine something that could've gone wrong while we were 'filming' it.... No?


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 11, 2003)

For example, the Armageddon suits' arm comes off as it tries to hit me.

Prop failure.

The cops could've slipped on something running into the diner. 

And so on.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 11, 2003)

That's the spirit!


----------



## Radiant (Jun 11, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Many comedy series do this. A 'blooper' is a scene that went wrong because someone forgot their line or starts laughing over something, usually repeatedly. So, everyone can just take a line or scene from the first episode and imagine something that could've gone wrong while we were 'filming' it.... No? *




lol, i think that would be bit much
got the new OOG thread there:http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=934163#post934163


----------

